# The Snow'd Down Under Driveler......



## StriperAddict (Jan 13, 2011)

Any Snow drivel is a beautiful thing.

As long as it isn't yellow   !


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who starting the next one so I do not get fired?



Ya still let it go over


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 13, 2011)

I like this title.



Hankus said:


> Ya still let it go over



My cup runth over.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I like this title.



gettin a little free with the edit buttons aint we  And its summer there


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I like this title.
> 
> 
> 
> My cup runth over.



I aint never runth one over


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 13, 2011)

Hankus said:


> still trappin the wilds there Dan'l Quirk


You know it! There is a whole pack of em! 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'.... Capppy-tan!!! Fixin' to go get frozen here directly. Gotta go clean up the rental (a tad) before I return it.


Hey Jeffro!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a balmy 20 here now. I took a peaceful,,,,,,well actually crunchy walk through the snow in the woods about half hour ago and took a pic or two. It feels great outside!!!!
> 
> View attachment 579805


You got it good... most of it is already gone here.



Keebs said:


> Mornin...........
> 
> 
> 
> Dan'l Quirk


Mornin back at ya


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 13, 2011)

Hankus said:


> gettin a little free with the edit buttons aint we  And its summer there



Yup and no threat of yellow snow either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I like this title.
> 
> 
> 
> My cup runth over.


 
Use that little tool that Courtney has for some compression and you won't have that problem..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yup and no threat of yellow snow either.



naw but I take the yeller snow chance over the chance of a flood puttin crocs and browns in my livin room


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone driving very early this am was 'prolly singing "Ice, Ice, baby"  

Some baaaad patches out there!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Use that little tool that Courtney has for some compression and you won't have that problem..


I will give it a try.


Hankus said:


> naw but I take the yeller snow chance over the chance of a flood puttin crocs and browns in my livin room



We call them pets.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 13, 2011)

Hankus said:


> naw but I take the yeller snow chance over the chance of a flood puttin crocs and browns in my livin room


Let's do the math-
Floods only happen... maybe once every 10 years?
Snow and cold for 3 months every year, that by my calculations, gives us a 30:1 ratio of cold over wet. I think they may be on to something


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Anyone driving very early this am was 'prolly singing "Ice, Ice, baby"
> 
> Some baaaad patches out there!


 
You sure they weren't singin Paul Simon's "slip slidin away"???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2011)

Some confounded critter was diggin in my yard last night. This is inside the fence, and there aren't any holes where a diller' could get in, much less even any diller's up this way. Hmmmmmm..
But it sure does look like diller' diggin. Didn't see any tracks though, but the dogs have it pretty tracked up back here, so who knows????


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some confounded critter was diggin in my yard last night. This is inside the fence, and there aren't any holes where a diller' could get in, much less even any diller's up this way. Hmmmmmm..
> But it sure does look like diller' diggin. Didn't see any tracks though, but the dogs have it pretty tracked up back here, so who knows????
> 
> View attachment 579820



Panther diggins


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2011)

dilly of a diller diggin


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some confounded critter was diggin in my yard last night. This is inside the fence, and there aren't any holes where a diller' could get in, much less even any diller's up this way. Hmmmmmm..
> But it sure does look like diller' diggin. Didn't see any tracks though, but the dogs have it pretty tracked up back here, so who knows????
> 
> View attachment 579820



That's some hole!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2011)

Hawngry....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hawngry....



thinking about lunch myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> thinking about lunch myself.



I'm scavenging today


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hawngry....





gobbleinwoods said:


> thinking about lunch myself.



look back, grab yourselves a meat ball! 
I had a couple hot dawgs that we fix at the concession stand......... ~shrugg~ not bad, if ya don't mind hot dogs............





QUESTION to the fine folks here.........










How do ya'll combat the shocking issue's that come with cold weather?!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> look back, grab yourselves a meat ball!
> I had a couple hot dawgs that we fix at the concession stand......... ~shrugg~ not bad, if ya don't mind hot dogs............
> 
> 
> ...



Shake more vigorously


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Shake more vigorously


 other than keeping static guard around.......  lawdhavemercy!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> other than keeping static guard around.......  lawdhavemercy!!



Static electricity is gathered by friction.  You gain the most from the friction of your feet on the ground.   So my solution it that you start walking around like your avatar, and you won't have much friction from the ground. (Just make sure it is gotten on video tape)


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Static electricity is gathered by friction.  You gain the most from the friction of your feet on the ground.   So my solution it that you start walking around like your avatar, and you won't have much friction from the ground. (Just make sure it is gotten on video tape)


 I *knew* I shoulda put this in the "On Topic" forum!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I *knew* I shoulda put this in the "On Topic" forum!!



 Whut? I was bein serious!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> other than keeping static guard around.......  lawdhavemercy!!


 
7,000 to 12,000 volts per pop,,,,,,,,,enjoy...


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 13, 2011)

Aint nuffin like a wittle shock therapy


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Whut? I was bein serious!


Sulli, just *thinking* about how I'd look going around the office like my avatar is cracking me up!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Miguel Cervantes said:


> 7,000 to 12,000 volts per pop,,,,,,,,,enjoy...


 that's all????



dougefresh said:


> Aint nuffin like a wittle shock therapy


duh-duh-duh-dat-dat's wite!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> look back, grab yourselves a meat ball!
> I had a couple hot dawgs that we fix at the concession stand......... ~shrugg~ not bad, if ya don't mind hot dogs............
> 
> 
> ...



To answer your question,I try to touch items that are metal as much as I can...Since I work on computers it ain't that hard to do


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 7,000 to 12,000 volts per pop,,,,,,,,,enjoy...



It's not the voltage that'll kill ya...it's the amperes!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> to answer your question,i try to touch items that are metal as much as i can...since i work on computers it ain't that hard to do


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey, Babes and Bro's!
Feeling a whole lot better today. Just got the waterbed draining for the guys to come FINISH the hardwood floors Saturday! 
On a different note, i nearly blew out a lung trying to get the ice out of the garden hose!


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> It's not the voltage that'll kill ya...it's the amperes!



Don't forget about duration and path..


The worst pain I've ever felt was a 277v lighting circuit in one arm and out the other...Was soar for days.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Smarty pants



rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Babes and Bro's!
> Feeling a whole lot better today. Just got the waterbed draining for the guys to come FINISH the hardwood floors Saturday!
> On a different note, i nearly blew out a lung trying to get the ice out of the garden hose!



So maybe you should have just let it thaw in the sun



dougefresh said:


> Don't forget about duration and path..
> 
> 
> The worst pain I've ever felt was a 277v lighting circuit in one arm and out the other...Was soar for days.



shocking....


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 13, 2011)

If you touch metal in the dark,you can actually see the spark! 'Bout like a spark plug. Fires are sometimes started at gas stations by those sparks.

Hey,Tiny: I heard that spark can kill a computer - izzat true?


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 13, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> If you touch metal in the dark,you can actually see the spark! 'Bout like a spark plug. Fires are sometimes started at gas stations by those sparks.
> 
> Hey,Tiny: I heard that spark can kill a computer - izzat true?



If you zap the cpu or memory module,yes it can....That is why the chassis is made of metal


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> It's not the voltage that'll kill ya...it's the amperes!


 
I never said it'd kill her. Just make her sing Debbie Boone songs...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 13, 2011)

Debbie Boone? ZAP HER!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2011)

I hear tell that drinkin 41 *near beer* in a short span would still get ya drunk  That's what I hear, but I ain't tryin it as long as they sell regular strength


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 13, 2011)

Static electricity........

There is a simple solution for the guys.  Just clamp a braided copper grounding wire onto your what-ya-ma-call-it and let it drag across the floor as you walk along.  The constant contact eliminates any static build-up and you never get those sparks again when you touch something metal after walking across the carpet etc.

As for the wimmin folks, well a little more testing is needed in that area.  I think that some volunteers might be needed for that endeavor.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I hear tell that drinkin 41 *near beer* in a short span would still get ya drunk  That's what I hear, but I ain't tryin it as long as they sell regular strength


 
"near beer". I used to laugh at the other tourist in colorado that thought they were getting such a deal on the cheap beer on Sunday's. Most of them didn't have a clue that they were buying reduced percentage alcohol (near beer) as opposed to the high test stuff. Idjits.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Static electricity........
> 
> There is a simple solution for the guys.  Just clamp a braided copper grounding wire onto your what-ya-ma-call-it and let it drag across the floor as you walk along.  The constant contact eliminates any static build-up and you never get those sparks again when you touch something metal after walking across the carpet etc.
> 
> As for the wimmin folks, well a little more testing is needed in that area.  I think that some volunteers might be needed for that endeavor.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Static electricity........
> 
> There is a simple solution for the guys. Just clamp a braided copper grounding wire onto your what-ya-ma-call-it and let it drag across the floor as you walk along. The constant contact eliminates any static build-up and you never get those sparks again when you touch something metal after walking across the carpet etc.
> 
> As for the wimmin folks, well a little more testing is needed in that area. I think that some volunteers might be needed for that endeavor.


 
Why do you think the women's call me Sparky?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2011)

I think I hijacked my own thread


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 13, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I think I hijacked my own thread


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 13, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I think I hijacked my own thread



I think that's allowed._Encouraged,_ even.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I never said it'd kill her. Just make her sing Debbie Boone songs...



I'd rather be dead.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I think I hijacked my own thread


 
It's perfectly allowable as long as you don't set the ransom higher than you can afford.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's perfectly allowable as long as you don't set the ransom higher than you can afford.



2- 12 packs of Natty light


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> 2- 12 packs of Natty light



That and a frog he found behind the building


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2011)

Must be too cold up in here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Must be too cold up in here


 
We were being polite and letting the coona,,,,errr,,,,,,you make the next post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We were being polite and letting the coona,,,,errr,,,,,,you make the next post.



I waited as long as I could!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I waited as long as I could!!!



Like a kid, just could not wait.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 13, 2011)

_****Kebo!!!!!!!!!****_


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> _****Kebo!!!!!!!!!****_


 Hey Eskimoette..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Eskimoette..



Hey BPSF! 


Quit spanking me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey BPSF!
> 
> 
> Quit spanking me!


 
But you said!!!

Awwww forget it..........Women!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 13, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey BPSF!
> 
> 
> Quit spanking me!



Bonjour


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2011)

hewwo


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But you said!!!
> 
> Awwww forget it..........Women!!!



But it hurts when it's cold....



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bonjour



Bonjour.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hewwo


 
Hewwo der Wobert.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hewwo



Hey Robert!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hewwo der Wobert.




Cant wait to head to montgomery tomorrow. All u can eat seafood supper at the Fantail in Prattville, and then Saturday night at the Shakespeare Festival to get some cultured entertainment. A 3 hour play about the life of Bear Bryant has got to be excellent!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Robert!



Hey, Purty lady!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I waited as long as I could!!!



What happen to Jeff? 

Hello Bama

Shakespeare in Alabama?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Cant wait to head to montgomery tomorrow. All u can eat seafood supper at the Fantail in Prattville, and then Saturday night at the Shakespeare Festival to get some cultured entertainment. A 3 hour play about the life of Bear Bryant has got to be excellent!!!


 
Lucky dog...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What happen to Jeff?
> 
> Hello Bama
> 
> Shakespeare in Alabama?



Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Amazing, isn't it?


 
It would be more entertaining if it were a 3 hour shakespearian play about the Bear.

Yonder doeth cometh thou most prominant of Bears, thee Bryant.
Rolleth Tideth...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What happen to Jeff?
> 
> Hello Bama
> 
> Shakespeare in Alabama?



Had to watch Winter Wipeout....kinda reminded me of the people driving around ATL the last few days


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Amazing, isn't it?



That will be good times.     I can not say much with 1/2 of my background mix with drunk British criminals and abos


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It would be more entertaining if it were a 3 hour shakespearian play about the Bear.
> 
> Yonder doeth cometh thou most prominant of Bears, thee Bryant.
> Rolleth Tideth...



Shakespear had a lisp


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 13, 2011)

Good afternoon Lovers.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to watch Winter Wipeout....kinda reminded me of the people driving around ATL the last few days



I love that show!



BBQBOSS said:


> Good afternoon Lovers.



Hello


----------



## Buck (Jan 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It would be more entertaining if it were a 3 hour shakespearian play about the Bear.
> 
> Yonder doeth cometh thou most prominant of Bears, thee Bryant.
> Rolleth Tideth...



Sounds like Muddy after about 9:00pm, or so...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good afternoon Lovers.


Shhhhh  not here


Buck said:


> Sounds like Muddy after about 9:00AM, or so...



Fix it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Shakespear had a lisp


 
He was from Little Five Points. I was speaking of Emilio Shakespeare



Buck said:


> Sounds like Muddy after about 9:00pm, or so...


 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Shhhhh not here
> 
> 
> Fix it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2011)

Okay, gotta get stuff packed. Got a little heart fixin to do in the morning and then I'm outta here!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 13, 2011)

I feel so alone.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I feel so alone.


What you wearin right now!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What you wearin right now!!



I got Cheetos and there is a preacher man on TV.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 13, 2011)

slow day in Drivelerville


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I got Cheetos and there is a preacher man on TV.


You by chance sittin in a bean bag chair??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 13, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> slow day in Drivelerville


Hello Young lady!:

Check out the Hey buck thread.


RUTTNBUCK said:


> You by chance sittin in a bean bag chair??



How did you Know?


----------



## Otis (Jan 13, 2011)

Cheetos, beanbag, and a preacher.....and you call yourself a mod


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 13, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> slow day in Drivelerville


Hey Snowy!!

Winter weather keeps us busy!!..........Bringing in firewood, and keeping a fire going!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> How did you Know?


Just a vision I had!!

All right folks got to call it a night!!.........Time to reload the wood heater, and head of to the misty world of the dreamland!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 13, 2011)

sushi, grass skirts and margaritas... I'm there


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> Winter weather keeps us busy!!..........Bringing in firewood, and keeping a fire going!!
> 
> ...



Hey Mitch 

We were busy with cows... one broke leg, she went to the butcher for the property owner, the other had numb legs so she took a ride in the bed of the truck up here, and she's resting in the barn with the goats  They're not too impressed 

Stay Warm! Night Mitch


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 13, 2011)

Nite Sir Mitch, Night Otis,  Night  Snowwy

Keep warm and be good!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2011)

tgif


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> 2- 12 packs of Natty light



Well least its the start of a fine drunk  



dougefresh said:


> That and a frog he found behind the building



I couldn't decide who's frawg he was, and I couldn't just leave him there all alone. It could have been mine   


Mernin ya buncha slackers


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

I am SOOOO ready for a new laptop!!!!!!!!!!!  First I have to battle ~gasp~ dialup~ now a bad cord/connection/*something!! 

 _*TGIF*_  AND a 3 day weekend for MEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch
> 
> We were busy with cows... one broke leg, she went to the butcher for the property owner, the other had numb legs so she took a ride in the bed of the truck up here, and she's resting in the barn with the goats  They're not too impressed
> 
> Stay Warm! Night Mitch


 Dang Snowy, how'd the cow break it's leg?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang Snowy, how'd the cow break it's leg?!?!


 
Sledding accident??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sledding accident??


No, couldn't be, they weren't down for sledding, I thought they were ice skating...........


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang Snowy, how'd the cow break it's leg?!?!


Good Morning Sunshine!


Morning MigueL and the rest of the drivilers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning Sunshine!
> 
> 
> Morning MigueL and the rest of the drivilers.


 
Mornin Jacklegged Aussie..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning Sunshine!
> 
> 
> Morning MigueL and the rest of the drivilers.



_*Gooooooooood Morning, AwsomeAussie!!*_


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2011)

GOOD MORNING, FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _*Gooooooooood Morning, AwsomeAussie!!*_




You got three day weekend, so do I.  Where we going? 




mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING, FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang Snowy, how'd the cow break it's leg?!?!


Slipped on ice, probably. Clean break, just above the hock. Hadn't happened more then 18 hours prior, cuz at the butcher shop, after skinnin, there was just the start of a small infection. 

Kids found this all VERY interesting... Ian wanted to stay to watch the whole thing


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

Mornin' wierdos...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING, FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


_*show off!*_ 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> You got three day weekend, so do I.  Where we going?


 I have one more day to deer hunt...................  wanna join with??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Slipped on ice, probably. Clean break, just above the hock. Hadn't happened more then 18 hours prior, cuz at the butcher shop, after skinnin, there was just the start of a small infection.
> 
> Kids found this all VERY interesting... Ian wanted to stay to watch the whole thing


Aaawww poor thing!  Hey, it's GOOD they're interested, who knows, this may encourage one or both to go on to be a vet!!



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' wierdos...


 Oh hush, you know you luv us just the way we is!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> wanna join with??


 
You're from Chicago???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're from Chicago???


 Say HUH?!?! whatchumeanwillis???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Slipped on ice, probably. Clean break, just above the hock. Hadn't happened more then 18 hours prior, cuz at the butcher shop, after skinnin, there was just the start of a small infection.
> 
> Kids found this all VERY interesting... Ian wanted to stay to watch the whole thing


Good Morning Hawt snow Mama


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' wierdos...


  Morning JEff


Keebs said:


> _*show off!*_
> 
> 
> I have one more day to deer hunt...................  wanna join with??



I would love to but, I have prior plan for tomorrow

But I am crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING, FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



STOP ALL THAT YELLING!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _*show off!*_
> 
> 
> I have one more day to deer hunt...................  wanna join with??



Sure what time?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> STOP ALL THAT YELLING!



Sorry , couple of posts before me kinda got me a lil excited and i went over board, Easy to do with bright colors and big letters.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww poor thing!  Hey, it's GOOD they're interested, who knows, this may encourage one or both to go on to be a vet!!
> 
> 
> Oh hush, you know you luv us just the way we is!



Quit slackin' den


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You got three day weekend, so do I.  Where we going?



Only a two day weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning Hawt snow Mama
> 
> Morning JEff
> 
> ...



What's up Mate!!


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 14, 2011)

anyone have red snow, georgia clay red, in their driveways?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Say HUH?!?! whatchumeanwillis???


 
Chicagoans regularly fail to complete a sentence. Then frequently end their sentences with, "with".

Wanna go with. Wanna come with. Wanna join with.

Dang undercover Chicagoan..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' wierdos...


Mornin Kettle  



Keebs said:


> Aaawww poor thing!  Hey, it's GOOD they're interested, who knows, this may encourage one or both to go on to be a vet!!
> 
> 
> Oh hush, you know you luv us just the way we is!


I did see Na is a good shot from a truck window tho  Now we can all go road hunting and have Na for the marksman   



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning Hawt snow Mama
> 
> Morning JEff
> 
> ...


Mornin AJ!  Big hugs for Courtney too  


jsullivan03 said:


> STOP ALL THAT YELLING!


  


georgia_home said:


> anyone have red snow, georgia clay red, in their driveways?


None here... all the snow melted off the driveway yesterday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2011)

georgia_home said:


> anyone have red snow, georgia clay red, in their driveways?


 
I have a ton of it, but it's under the concrete..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Chicagoans regularly fail to complete a sentence. Then frequently end their sentences with, "with".
> 
> Wanna go with. Wanna come with. Wanna join with.
> 
> Dang undercover Chicagoan..



Yep.....Teri isn't from Chicago, but from northern Illinois, she still says stuff like that. She's semi converted though, she'll say y'all.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Slipped on ice, probably. Clean break, just above the hock. Hadn't happened more then 18 hours prior, cuz at the butcher shop, after skinnin, there was just the start of a small infection.
> 
> Kids found this all VERY interesting... Ian wanted to stay to watch the whole thing



gota love that kid


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep.....Teri isn't from Chicago, but from northern Illinois, she still says stuff like that. She's semi converted though, she'll say y'all.


 
HEY, Y'all wanna come with?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2011)

Y'all wanna see a sure nuff dung storm? Go to my FB page, I smacked the hornets nest real good..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Kettle
> 
> I did see Na is a good shot from a truck window tho  Now we can all go road hunting and have Na for the marksman
> 
> ...


Back atcha Pot!!!

Now we know who to call, next time we go road huntin.... 'Snowy's Guide Service'


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all wanna see a sure nuff dung storm? Go to my FB page, I smacked the hornets nest real good..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY, Y'all wanna come with?



 That's it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning Hawt snow Mama
> 
> Morning JEff
> 
> ...


 Thank you!



mudracing101 said:


> Sure what time?


 when I get to the back fence........... 



mudracing101 said:


> Only a two day weekend


Retail sux, don't it?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Chicagoans regularly fail to complete a sentence. Then frequently end their sentences with, "with".
> 
> Wanna go with. Wanna come with. Wanna join with.
> 
> Dang undercover Chicagoan..


Well heckfire, I thought I was bein' all "hip" and stuff, now ya done bursted my bubble!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> when I get to the back fence...........
> ...



Don't cry Keebubble.  It will be alright.  Three day weekend remember?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey jm,  when is the interview?  or how did it go?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> when I get to the back fence...........
> ...



FRIDAY


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't cry Keebubble.  It will be alright.  Three day weekend remember?


 Dat's RIGHT!!  Thanks gobbler!!  



gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey jm,  when is the interview?  or how did it go?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> FRIDAY


+ 3 day weekend!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> + 3 day weekend!



OK THATS ENOUGH OF THAT


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>



I finally rode through Vinings the other day Sulli, had to reroute to get someone home.... Mornin' bud!!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey jm,  when is the interview?  or how did it go?



X2... Mernin Gobbler!!!



mudracing101 said:


> FRIDAY



MUDDDDD.....it's Friday Mornin dude!!!



Keebs said:


> Dat's RIGHT!!  Thanks gobbler!!



Feel better


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> OK THATS ENOUGH OF THAT


 We'll see...................  



Jeff C. said:


> Feel better


Yeah, I'm getting there!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I finally rode through Vinings the other day Sulli, had to reroute to get someone home.... Mornin' bud!!!



Hope it was before all this snow/ice/MESS!  The two major hills we have in town were solid ice.  I got to see a few idiots wreck their nice shiny new Escalades/Navigators/etc.  "Its an SUV.  It can drive on anything! "    

Folks were trying to get up the hill in my apartment complex in their truck/SUV's.  They would get a running start and try and floor it up the hill, only making it about a 1/4 of the way.     I was the first one up it both Tues and Wed.  I sat way back and watched the idiots try.  They would finally holler back at me asking if i was gonna give it a go.  I said "Yup".  Put it in low gear and climbed on out.  They'd ask "Is that thing 4WD?"  I'd laugh, tell em' nope, and drive on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> We'll see...................
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm getting there!




Glad to hear!!!

Now, kill a deer!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hope it was before all this snow/ice/MESS!  The two major hills we have in town were solid ice.  I got to see a few idiots wreck their nice shiny new Escalades/Navigators/etc.  "Its an SUV.  It can drive on anything! "
> 
> Folks were trying to get up the hill in my apartment complex in their truck/SUV's.  They would get a running start and try and floor it up the hill, only making it about a 1/4 of the way.     I was the first one up it both Tues and Wed.  I sat way back and watched the idiots try.  They would finally holler back at me asking if i was gonna give it a go.  I said "Yup".  Put it in low gear and climbed on out.  They'd ask "Is that thing 4WD?"  I'd laugh, tell em' nope, and drive on.



Wednesday....didn't have any problems though, couple of slick spots, mozied on through.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad to hear!!!
> 
> Now, kill a deer!!!


 from your lips to God's ears!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2011)

Morning jeff, Keebs i still owe you for blowing up my pm box


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> from your lips to God's ears!!



I'll give it my best shot, and I'll have Jared put in a word for ya....maybe even a chant or two


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey jm,  when is the interview?  or how did it go?



It was at 7am....If I said I know I will not be offered the job does it tell ya how it went.....I left the interview wanting to wait on the finance guy to come out so I could kick his  EDITED FOR PROFANITY


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning jeff, Keebs i still owe you for blowing up my pm box


 I not do that........ I only sent a couple or three......... 



Jeff C. said:


> I'll give it my best shot, and I'll have Jared put in a word for ya....maybe even a chant or two


 



jmfauver said:


> It was at 7am....If I said I know I will not be offered the job does it tell ya how it went.....I left the interview wanting to wait on the finance guy to come out so I could kick his  EDITED FOR PROFANITY


 I sowwy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> It was at 7am....If I said I know I will not be offered the job does it tell ya how it went.....I left the interview wanting to wait on the finance guy to come out so I could kick his  EDITED FOR PROFANITY



BTDT....Oh well, hang in there!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :
> 
> I sowwy!



You got a PM



Jeff C. said:


> BTDT....Oh well, hang in there!!!



Jeff...It's not like I am out of work I was trying to move closer to Atlanta to make things easier for the wife's medical,but it was no loss,just a wasted trip to meet a jackwagon


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 14, 2011)

All right time for a small nap,since I did take a vacation day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well heckfire, I thought I was bein' all "hip" and stuff, now ya done bursted my bubble!


 
Heyyyy, not fair, I've never touched your bubble....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2011)

Holy cow , time for lunch, bye


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> You got a PM
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff...It's not like I am out of work I was trying to move closer to Atlanta to make things easier for the wife's medical,but it was no loss,just a wasted trip to meet a jackwagon



I gotcha.....I've had a many of those wasted trips before, "btdt"


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyyy, not fair, I've never touched your bubble....


 You sure???????? 



mudracing101 said:


> Holy cow , time for lunch, bye


Carter's Fried Cheekun!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You sure????????
> 
> 
> Carter's Fried Cheekun!!



Gonna scavenge again 

Got to get Bizzy...BBL


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna scavenge again
> 
> Got to get Bizzy...BBL


 Board meeting................ love me some Carter's!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2011)

This thread is like watching a Pachinko (sp?) game..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This thread is like watching a Pachinko (sp?) game..


Is that like one of them "bop'em when they pop up" games???


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Is that like one of them "bop'em when they pop up" games???



naw the mods do that, its called "edit an idjit"


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> naw the mods do that, its called "edit an idjit"


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm not allowed to ask how y'all are spending Monday.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> I'm not allowed to ask how y'all are spending Monday.


Not allowed by who, whom, and why not? 
 I'm leading the parade!!NOT!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 14, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> I'm not allowed to ask how y'all are spending Monday.



i saw where you got that one vacated in a hurry!!!!

It is better than that sign across from the BP heading towards Sinclair on 441!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2011)

Now that ive got lunch packed away, in my belly, Ill try to take a little nap. Dream about killin me a deer this afternoon or tommorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Now that ive got lunch packed away, in my belly, Ill try to take a little nap. Dream about killin me a deer this afternoon or tommorrow.


 You're not at work today??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You're not at work today??



Well, yeah. How do you think i'll have time to take a nap. Jeez


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well, yeah. How do you think i'll have time to take a nap. Jeez


Don't forget to move the grease rags 'for ya lean back this time!  I know the wife had a fit about that the last time!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 14, 2011)

Getting woke up in the middle of the night and haveing to come in(fix suffin that someone can't even figure out where it is) has got to be the best way to screw up a day. click heals three times....I love my job, I love my job


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Getting woke up in the middle of the night and haveing to come in(fix suffin that someone can't even figure out where it is) has got to be the best way to screw up a day. click heals three times....I love my job, I love my job


*there's no place like work*there's no place like work*there's no place like work*


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *there's no place like work*there's no place like work*there's no place like work*





Well at least the checks are heavy. Not sure if its worth dealing with idjets though..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Well at least the checks are heavy. Not sure if its worth dealing with idjets though..


 It never seems like it is, until you get to spend a little of it......... 
Got my anklet made yet??


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It never seems like it is, until you get to spend a little of it.........
> Got my anklet made yet??



Me get to spend it. Now thats funny...

Working on it..Did ya try the other thing?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Me get to spend it. Now thats funny...
> 
> Working on it..Did ya try the other thing?


pretty much do that anyway............


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> pretty much do that anyway............



Well looks like you gona need a leash then.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't forget to move the grease rags 'for ya lean back this time!  I know the wife had a fit about that the last time!!



I just got to figure out how  to nap and not look like i just woke up when some body walks in


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It never seems like it is, until you get to spend a little of it.........
> Got my anklet made yet??



Did you get the black gps one taken off?


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey y'all. Got a few minutes before Bubba wakes up and we have to finish moving the furniture out of our bedroom. The floor looks amazing. They'll finish the hardwood this weekend and then start the tile next weekend. I'm so excited!













except for the fact that I can't find anything in all the piles all over the place


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Well looks like you gona need a leash then.


Yeah right, that's what the ex thought too.......... 



mudracing101 said:


> I just got to figure out how  to nap and not look like i just woke up when some body walks in


I mastered that at ABAC.................. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you get the black gps one taken off?


ssshhhhh, dang big mouth!!



Bubbette said:


> Hey y'all. Got a few minutes before Bubba wakes up and we have to finish moving the furniture out of our bedroom. The floor looks amazing. They'll finish the hardwood this weekend and then start the tile next weekend. I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good Deal, don't worry 'bout finding stuff now, it'll be like Christmas once you move it all back!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 14, 2011)

We're gettin' rid of a lot of clutter. I just hope Bubba doesn't realize all the stuff of his I'm throwin' out. Anyone wanna stop by and check out the trash pile is welcome on over. There's guns, rods and reels, and hundreds of unbuilt models. Come on over and take what ya want, he'll never know.


----------



## Money man (Jan 14, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> We're gettin' rid of a lot of clutter. I just hope Bubba doesn't realize all the stuff of his I'm throwin' out. Anyone wanna stop by and check out the trash pile is welcome on over. There's guns, rods and reels, and hundreds of unbuilt models. Come on over and take what ya want, he'll never know.



Quoted to save for court proceedings, for the sake of the defendant.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

*I love my job*  *I love my job*  * I love my job* 







*I am a liar*  *I am a liar*  *I am a liar*


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2011)

I swear, and i mean it too, if i dont see a deer by no later than tomorrow afternoon, im gonna quit till next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I swear, and i mean it too, if i dont see a deer by no later than tomorrow afternoon, im gonna quit till next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I already did that.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I swear, and i mean it too, if i dont see a deer by no later than tomorrow afternoon, im gonna quit till next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm sure that's best for your wallet


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey,yawl!

Congratulations on yer new mommy,Hankus!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 14, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> We're gettin' rid of a lot of clutter. I just hope Bubba doesn't realize all the stuff of his I'm throwin' out. Anyone wanna stop by and check out the trash pile is welcome on over. There's guns, rods and reels, and hundreds of unbuilt models. Come on over and take what ya want, he'll never know.



PM the address Please


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 14, 2011)

Money man said:


> Quoted to save for court proceedings, for the sake of the defendant.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> We're gettin' rid of a lot of clutter. I just hope Bubba doesn't realize all the stuff of his I'm throwin' out. Anyone wanna stop by and check out the trash pile is welcome on over. There's guns, rods and reels, and hundreds of unbuilt models. Come on over and take what ya want, he'll never know.



I know EXACTLY what i have and don't you touch none of it! 
I know where you live......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> We're gettin' rid of a lot of clutter. I just hope Bubba doesn't realize all the stuff of his I'm throwin' out. Anyone wanna stop by and check out the trash pile is welcome on over. There's guns, rods and reels, and hundreds of unbuilt models. Come on over and take what ya want, he'll never know.


  ohlawdy!!



Hankus said:


> *I love my job*  *I love my job*  * I love my job*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






mudracing101 said:


> I swear, and i mean it too, if i dont see a deer by no later than tomorrow afternoon, im gonna quit till next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 MEEEE TOOO!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Hey,yawl!
> 
> Congratulations on yer new mommy,Hankus!



I think she's still in denial


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> PM the address Please



 for you too!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I know EXACTLY what i have and don't you touch none of it!
> I know where you sleep, eat & breathe......


fixed it for ya!


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I know EXACTLY what i have and don't you touch none of it!
> I know where you live......



I aint skeered! And if you know exactly what you have, how come you keep findin' things and sayin' "I didn't know I had that."Just trust me Bubba, I'll take good care of ya.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> for you too!



Who said I was gonna take it for myself?


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 14, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I aint skeered! And if you know exactly what you have, how come you keep findin' things and sayin' "I didn't know I had that."Just trust me Bubba, I'll take good care of ya.



Run Bubba Run


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I think she's still in denial



These things take time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

Money man said:


> Quoted to save for court proceedings, for the sake of the defendant.



Heads-up.....she is quite skilled in the skillet flingin dept.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Heads-up.....she is quite skilled in the skillet flingin dept.



just give her a chocolate Martini,she won't hit nothing



except a laptop keyboard


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2011)

Im gone hunting, hope everyone has a safe weekend , im out


----------



## slip (Jan 14, 2011)

tired of breaking ice so the chickens can drink


wonder if i mix in _just a little_ anti freeze if that would help...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> fixed it for ya!


Thank ya, Baby! 


jmfauver said:


> Run Bubba Run


Just waiting on idjit hunting buddy to get here and then we're hitting the road!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Im gone hunting, hope everyone has a safe weekend , im out



Good Luck Mudd!!!!



slip said:


> tired of breaking ice so the chickens can drink
> 
> 
> wonder if i mix in _just a little_ anti freeze if that would help...



Uhmmmmmmm.....maybe some of Hankus' firewater



rhbama3 said:


> Thank ya, Baby!
> 
> Just waiting on idjit hunting buddy to get here and then we're hitting the road!



Good Luck Bammer....idjit hunting buddy???? Gotcha video camera???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

I hit post 151 and 201...do I win anything for dat???


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I hit post 151 and 201...do I win anything for dat???



Its already in the mail.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I hit post 151 and 201...do I win anything for dat???



no.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Its already in the mail.







rhbama3 said:


> no.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I hit post 151 and 201...do I win anything for dat???





I'll text you a prize . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll text you a prize . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll text you a prize . . .



Brang it "Bigshot"!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll text you a prize . . .


He would like one form tennesee


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



Sorry, i was mistaken. PM 243 Savage your post #'s and he should be able to tell you what you may have won. 

Shutting down the puter. See ya'll Sunday!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll text you a prize . . .


Send him some of what you give to GU & Mark L!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, i was mistaken. PM 243 Savage your post #'s and he should be able to tell you what you may have won.
> 
> Shutting down the puter. See ya'll Sunday!



Good luck Rob!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> He would like one form tennesee



Got that one 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Send him some of what you give to GU & Mark L!!



Wait a minute!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, i was mistaken. PM 243 Savage your post #'s and he should be able to tell you what you may have won.
> 
> Shutting down the puter. See ya'll Sunday!



good luck


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, i was mistaken. PM 243 Savage your post #'s and he should be able to tell you what you may have won.
> 
> Shutting down the puter. See ya'll Sunday!



Have a good one


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, i was mistaken. PM 243 Savage your post #'s and he should be able to tell you what you may have won.
> 
> Shutting down the puter. See ya'll Sunday!


Good Luck, I'm outta here too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

keebs said:


> good luck, i'm outta here too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




bye!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

Have  a good weekend Folks!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 14, 2011)

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

Real time 4:45 , Gon time 4:40


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Send him some of what you give to GU & Mark L!!





If I could bottle that stuff I could sell it to the military!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I hit post 151 and 201...do I win anything for dat???



Yep!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Have  a good weekend Folks!







boneboy96 said:


> Is it 5 o'clock yet?



Close enough!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Yep!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Yep!





OH SNAP!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 14, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Yep!



Is that what I think it is?   Not the dreaded double coon fanger?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OH SNAP!!!





boneboy96 said:


> Is that what I think it is?   Not the dreaded double coon fanger?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Is that what I think it is?   Not the dreaded double coon fanger?





Yep, that's it!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 14, 2011)

Can someone please explain to me whats so special about 5o'clock


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Can someone please explain to me whats so special about 5o'clock





Not a dadblame thing for me and you!!


Less than 2 hrs Doug!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

15 Minutes and caprisun thirty!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not a dadblame thing for me and you!!
> 
> 
> Less than 2 hrs Doug!!


 
Means nothing to me either..



threeleggedpigmy said:


> 15 Minutes and caprisun thirty!


 
Lush..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Means nothing to me either..
> 
> 
> 
> Lush..





Get a job . . .


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Howdy Forum members, I am new to the board and would like to make friends....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Howdy Forum members, I am new to the board and would like to make friends....



Wellllllllllll hellooooo !!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wellllllllllll hellooooo !!!



What's up HOQ


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What's up HOQ






Hiya Timmay!!  Gonna be down your way end of June on our way to PCB!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Timmay!!  Gonna be down your way end of June on our way to PCB!!



you guys gonna go fishin while your on the coast?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 14, 2011)

I am in serious need of a 4 dayer in Key West!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> you guys gonna go fishin while your on the coast?





Have a full day and a evening trip booked for the flats!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have a full day and a evening trip booked for the flats!



Awesome!! I might be down there too.....I will be in a beach chair with a big cooler and a bottle opener....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Awesome!! I might be down there too.....I will be in a beach chair with a big cooler and a bottle opener....



Come on and go fishing with me, I need a partner!!

PM me your #!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhmmmmmmm.....maybe some of Hankus' firewater



 aint wastin it on no cheekuns 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll text you a prize . . .



Sure ya will 



dougefresh said:


> Can someone please explain to me whats so special about 5o'clock



It happens twice a day 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Awesome!! I might be down there too.....I will be in a beach chair with a big cooler and a bottle opener....



I would have never guessed


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on and go fishing with me, I need a partner!!
> 
> PM me your #!



My prison number?


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not a dadblame thing for me and you!!
> 
> 
> Less than 2 hrs Doug!!


even less now



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Howdy Forum members, I am new to the board and would like to make friends....


Good luck with this crew. Try mybook or facespace




What up Bro


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

BEER


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

FIRE


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 14, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> even less now
> 
> Good luck with this crew. Try mybook or facespace
> 
> ...


DUDE......


Hankus said:


> BEER



I'll drink to that!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> PM the address Please





slip said:


> tired of breaking ice so the chickens can drink
> 
> 
> wonder if i mix in _just a little_ anti freeze if that would help...



jm,  stop by and eastward trip and I'll share the ride.  And he is gone hunting this weekend.  shhhhhh!!! 

well slip that would definitely end the  breaking of ice.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

S


L


O


W


I


N


H


E


R


E


S


O


I


D


R


I


N


K


S


L


O


W


E


R


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> S
> 
> 
> L
> ...



Durn Hankus........I spilled my beer reading this post.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Durn Hankus........I spilled my beer reading this post.



You is slippin


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> You is slippin



The dog picked up my slack.......


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> The dog picked up my slack.......



Mine used to  Cat not so much


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 14, 2011)

Woo! KYHawtness is in da housssssseeeeeeeeeeeee!    



Hey Hankus.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Woo! KYHawtness is in da housssssseeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Hankus.



Hey 

Is ya adoptin me  I promise to buy my own beverages


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Hey
> 
> Is ya adoptin me  I promise to buy my own beverages



No!  (Unless you give foot massages and pedicures, then we might negotiate  )

Speaking of beverages... Anyone tried Terrapin's Rye Pale Ale?  

I was gonna pick some up at Publix this afternoon but THOUGHT I had a few Sam Adams Irish Red left. 

Then I got home and all the Irish Red are gone. 

Just wondering how it was. Might grab some tomorrow.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Mine used to  Cat not so much



Don't like cats........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 14, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> No!  (Unless you give foot massages and pedicures, then we might negotiate  )
> 
> Speaking of beverages... Anyone tried Terrapin's Rye Pale Ale?
> 
> ...


turtlebug!!!!!!! glad to be back!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 14, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> turtlebug!!!!!!! glad to be back!



Where ya been?  

We have missed ya though.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 14, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Where ya been?
> 
> We have missed ya though.


Been playin'........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

Dang, ya'll all lookin good tonight, not sure if it's the Wiser's or the *ahem* new "SONY" laptop I'ma using!!
HEY TIMMMMAAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!! I needs a tallhug!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang, ya'll all lookin good tonight, not sure if it's the Wiser's or the *ahem* new "SONY" laptop I'ma using!!
> HEY TIMMMMAAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!! I needs a tallhug!!!



Heyyyyyy Keebs!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> No!  (Unless you give foot massages and pedicures, then we might negotiate  )
> 
> Speaking of beverages... Anyone tried Terrapin's Rye Pale Ale?
> 
> ...



Id be handy with the beverage problem but nooooooo you dont want me 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Don't like cats........



not my cats 



Keebs said:


> Dang, ya'll all lookin good tonight, not sure if it's the Wiser's or the *ahem* new "SONY" laptop I'ma using!!
> HEY TIMMMMAAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!! I needs a tallhug!!!



You gots a new laptop


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> No!  (Unless you give foot massages and pedicures, then we might negotiate  )
> 
> Speaking of beverages... Anyone tried Terrapin's Rye Pale Ale?
> 
> ...



Tbug, are you wondering how it was that all the Irish Red are gone?   The memory, oh the memories.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Heyyyyyy Keebs!!!!!!


Howudoin??



Hankus said:


> You gots a new laptop


Yeah I did, couldn't help it, old one wouldn't "stay charged" and all, had a *little* extra and so I splurged, GON was second going on only to AVG............. this is my test drive................. Hows I look??


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang, ya'll all lookin good tonight, not sure if it's the Wiser's or the *ahem* new "SONY" laptop I'ma using!!
> HEY TIMMMMAAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!! I needs a tallhug!!!



Keebsy-Poo!    





Hankus said:


> Id be handy with the beverage problem but nooooooo you dont want me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Answer the foot question.   

You can be the official cat groomer. We have four.  




gobbleinwoods said:


> Tbug, are you wondering how it was that all the Irish Red are gone?   The memory, oh the memories.



I know exactly what happened to it, fishbait used it to marinate his Brats in.   

I got some variations of Blue Moon, a buncha Bud Lights and a few Sam Adams dark.

I just took Sominex. I probably shouldn't even bother if I wanna hunt tomorrow.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Howudoin??
> 
> 
> Yeah I did, couldn't help it, old one wouldn't "stay charged" and all, had a *little* extra and so I splurged, GON was second going on only to AVG............. this is my test drive................. Hows I look??



Lookin gooooodas always 



turtlebug said:


> Answer the foot question.
> 
> You can be the official cat groomer. We have four.



Depends on how much I drink. The more I drink the more succeptible I become to influenential tawkin 

I groom em 1 time


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Howudoin??
> 
> 
> Yeah I did, couldn't help it, old one wouldn't "stay charged" and all, had a *little* extra and so I splurged, GON was second going on only to AVG............. this is my test drive................. Hows I look??



Outstanding! As usual.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Keebsy-Poo!
> I just took Sominex. I probably shouldn't even bother if I wanna hunt tomorrow.


Careful, you's gotta hunt tomorrow!


Hankus said:


> Lookin gooooodas always


*tingley*


turtlebug said:


> Outstanding! As usual.


 you're too kind, sista!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Outstanding! As usual.


Aaawwww
Hey is ERD gonna wanna target shoot next weekend?!?!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

Evening everyone!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Evening everyone!!!!!



evenin


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzoooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Evening everyone!!!!!


Hey girl, how's it going in your neck of the woods??


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzoooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmm!



sometimes


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzoooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmm!


not here, still learning the difference in the buttons on this computer!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> not here, still learning the difference in the buttons on this computer!!


Hello Hankus 

Hello Drivelers

Congrats on the new puter keebs.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> not here, still learning the difference in the buttons on this computer!!



Try goin from it to a smart phone and back


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Hankus
> 
> Hello Drivelers
> 
> Congrats on the new puter keebs.


Thanks darlin', it was just "interest" on a CD, thought I "earned" a dividend!!  Now to learn the danged thing!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 14, 2011)

Something seems different in here??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 14, 2011)

Walt you can jump in anytime!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Walt you can jump in anytime!!



Some foreign girl on Fb is trying to chat me.  I gave her you phone number.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Some foreign girl on Fb is trying to chat me.  I gave her you phone number.


.....................Picture??


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey girl, how's it going in your neck of the woods??



Hey Keebs.. It's going pretty good Went Squirrel hunting today for the first timeever..Had a blast...Ended up shooting Dillers instead..

How about you?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .............Picture??



why would she want your picture  She thinks yer tripod


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .............Picture??



She is from the philippines


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .....................Picture??



She said that would be 6.99 for a picture....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


>






Bonjour


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> She is from the philippines


Hope you got my phone # right!!.........867-5309!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> She said that would be 6.99 for a picture....






OutFishHim said:


>


Have you seen Nanook lately??


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


>







threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bonjour



Bonjour



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope you got my phone # right!!.........867-5309!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope you got my phone # right!!.........867-5309!!



She has broken english.....  Intial are LMLT.(ofh care to explain to mitch)


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Have you seen Nanook lately??



What?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope you got my phone # right!!.........867-5309!!



tthat number is always busy 



Hankus said:


> Call 867-5309
> 
> Tell fresh to shut up and put Jenny on the line


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ruttinbuck... OUCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 14, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


>






threeleggedpigmy said:


> She has broken english.....  Intial are LMLT.(ofh care to explain to mitch)






OutFishHim said:


> What?


Don't look now, but you have a tree growing out of your head!!


----------



## Buck (Jan 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> She has broken english.....  Intial are LMLT.(ofh care to explain to mitch)



Love Mitch Long Time...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't look now, but you have a tree growing out of your head!!



I was hoping ya'll didn't notice....but thanks for pointing it out to everyone AGAIN...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Something seems different in here??






huntinglady74 said:


> Hey Keebs.. It's going pretty good Went Squirrel hunting today for the first timeever..Had a blast...Ended up shooting Dillers instead..
> 
> How about you?


Fixin to turn in so I can try ONE LAST TIME for a deer in the morning!!  Ya'll keep your finger's crossed for me!!



OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2011)

Buck said:


> Love Mitch Long Time...



Yup...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> tthat number is always busy


I'm a busy ...........Well let's just say my number is quite..............It's been written on a lot of.........There is no good answer for this one!!




huntinglady74 said:


> Ruttinbuck... OUCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


........A little softer this time!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> She has broken english.....  Intial are LMLT.(ofh care to explain to mitch)





Buck said:


> Love Mitch Long Time...



And BUCK is the winner


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> I was hoping ya'll didn't notice....but thanks for pointing it out to everyone AGAIN...


Just ignore them, it's CUTE!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Fixin to turn in so I can try ONE LAST TIME for a deer in the morning!!  Ya'll keep your finger's crossed for me!!




Good luck Sista!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Fixin to turn in so I can try ONE LAST TIME for a deer in the morning!!  Ya'll keep your finger's crossed for me!!



Night Keebs and Good Luck


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Fixin to turn in so I can try ONE LAST TIME for a deer in the morning!!  Ya'll keep your finger's crossed for me!!



nite keebs and good luck tomorow


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Fixin to turn in so I can try ONE LAST TIME for a deer in the morning!!  Ya'll keep your finger's crossed for me!!



Will do.. try to get one for me since i didn't...


----------



## Buck (Jan 14, 2011)

nite Keebs!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> She has broken english.....  Intial are LMLT.(ofh care to explain to mitch)





Buck said:


> Love Mitch Long Time...



Think I'll just slip on back outta here while I still can!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2011)

Buck said:


> Love Mitch Long Time...


 You tell "HER" Keebs said "Back OFF"!!
Tag & Keebs *don't share* our man!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm a busy ...........Well let's just say my number is quite..............It's been written on a lot of.........There is no good answer for this one!!
> 
> 
> ........A little softer this time!!




WOOOHOOOO


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Think I'll just slip on back outta here while I still can!



Hey there Caught ya...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Think I'll just slip on back outta here while I still can!



fraid she mite try and return him


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 14, 2011)

Buck said:


> Love Mitch Long Time...


..........I think??



Keebs said:


> Fixin to turn in so I can try ONE LAST TIME for a deer in the morning!!  Ya'll keep your finger's crossed for me!!


Night Darlin!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> And BUCK is the winner


Now I'm not so sure!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You tell "HER" Keebs said "Back OFF"!!
> Tag & Keebs *don't share* our man!!



Can we rent him out on occasion??   



huntinglady74 said:


> Hey there Caught ya...



dang slow satellite connection!  



Hankus said:


> fraid she mite try and return him



yup!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 14, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Think I'll just slip on back outta here while I still can!


Chicken!!



Keebs said:


> You tell "HER" Keebs said "Back OFF"!!
> Tag & Keebs *don't share* our man!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

I just delete her.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I just delete her.


Noooooo!!..........Wait a minute!!.......Nevermind she already has my #


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

Went to pour me another glass of wine and the bottle was empty......did i really just drink a whole bottle while reading GON???????????


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Went to pour me another glass of wine and the bottle was empty......did i really just drink a whole bottle while reading GON???????????



Happens all the time...

Hope you have another bottle....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hate when I do that!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Went to pour me another glass of wine and the bottle was empty......did i really just drink a whole bottle while reading GON???????????



if ya find the theif ask em who keeps doin that to my beer


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Happens all the time...
> 
> Hope you have another bottle....



Nope i don't .. That was the biggest size they sale.. oh well say hi to Jack and Pepsi!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> if ya find the theif ask em who keeps doin that to my beer



I surely will..i mean dang nab it.. it was gooooooood...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Went to pour me another glass of wine and the bottle was empty......did i really just drink a whole bottle while reading GON???????????



It happens!  



OutFishHim said:


> Happens all the time...
> 
> Hope you have another bottle....



See ... told ya!   I have lots if you run out just let me know.  I'm not really a wine kinda girl but for some reason it keeps following me home?!?!?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Nope i don't .. That was the biggest size they sale.. oh well say hi to Jack and Pepsi!!




Whoa woman!    You fit in here just fine!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> It happens!
> 
> 
> 
> See ... told ya!   I have lots if you run out just let me know.  I'm not really a wine kinda girl but for some reason it keeps following me home?!?!?



I stick wift wine an likker cause i can't stand the taste of beer...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Nope i don't .. That was the biggest size they sale.. oh well say hi to Jack and Pepsi!!



*PEPSI????*  Say it ain't so!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> It happens!
> 
> 
> 
> See ... told ya!   I have lots if you run out just let me know.  I'm not really a wine kinda girl but for some reason it keeps following me home?!?!?



And I like the kind you have!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Went to pour me another glass of wine and the bottle was empty......did i really just drink a whole bottle while reading GON???????????


I've known that to happen to a few around here!!



OutFishHim said:


> Happens all the time...
> 
> Hope you have another bottle....






huntinglady74 said:


> Nope i don't .. That was the biggest size they sale.. oh well say hi to Jack and Pepsi!!


Looks like you can adapt to changing situations!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Whoa woman!    You fit in here just fine!



 LoL Heck we have a fridge in the Laundry room just for beer and likker..HUbby keeps his beer and my wine in the fridge i keep my likkers and such in the freezer...Gonna have to padlock it soon since it keeps dissapperring..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> *PEPSI????*  Say it ain't so!!



you saw that too  Me thinks she a jackwagon


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> I stick wift wine an likker cause i can't stand the taste of beer...



I'll mix beer and wine or beer and likker.....but never wine and likker.....good luck with that.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> *PEPSI????*  Say it ain't so!!



Well it was either pepsi diet coke or mountain dew???


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> LoL Heck we have a fridge in the Laundry room just for beer and likker..HUbby keeps his beer and my wine in the fridge i keep my likkers and such in the freezer...Gonna have to padlock it soon since it keeps dissapperring..


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 14, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> And I like the kind you have!



You like 'em ALL!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll mix beer and wine or beer and likker.....but never wine and likker.....good luck with that.



It's pretty good..just take 3 tylenol before bed so no headache next day..HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Well it was either pepsi diet coke or mountain dew???



I drank flat dew and green label jack long ago. Boy my innards is glad I gave that up


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> It's pretty good..just take 3 tylenol before bed so no headache next day..HEHEHEHEHE



wussy 

be a grownup and tote the hangover


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> you saw that too  Me thinks she a jackwagon



Hey now..lol..didnt think it would taste rite with diet coke..ewww


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> LoL Heck we have a fridge in the Laundry room just for beer and likker..HUbby keeps his beer and my wine in the fridge i keep my likkers and such in the freezer...Gonna have to padlock it soon since it keeps dissapperring..



Do not padlock it....you will regret it...



Hankus said:


> you saw that too  Me thinks she a jackwagon


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey now..lol..didnt think it would taste rite with diet coke..ewww



well ummmm....



Hankus said:


> I drank flat dew and green label jack long ago. Boy my innards is glad I gave that up


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I drank flat dew and green label jack long ago. Boy my innards is glad I gave that up


That just sounds like a bad day..


Hankus said:


> wussy
> 
> be a grownup and tote the hangover



i would but then i'd be sleepin instead of walkin the woods hunting squirrels tomorrow..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Do not padlock it....you will regret it...



specally if yer drinkinn when ya do  it. You'll put the key someres that requires gettin crocked to remember where it is


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> You like 'em ALL!



So?



huntinglady74 said:


> It's pretty good..just take 3 tylenol before bed so no headache next day..HEHEHEHEHE



Ok...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> i would but then i'd be sleepin instead of walkin the woods hunting squirrels tomorrow..



sleep walkin


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Do not padlock it....you will regret it...



Your right i'd probally lose the key or hubby would swipe it..Then i'd have to take a gun to the lock..


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey now..lol..didnt think it would taste rite with diet coke..ewww



First you run outta wine, then you run outta REAL Coke ... just what kinda bar you runnin up there??


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Your right i'd probally lose the key or hubby would swipe it..Then i'd have to take a gun to the lock..



 dont hit the booze


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> specally if yer drinkinn when ya do  it. You'll put the key someres that requires gettin crocked to remember where it is



Anyone who padlocks it *while* they're drinking obviously has mental problems...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> specally if yer drinkinn when ya do  it. You'll put the key someres that requires gettin crocked to remember where it is


Hey that could work!!!


Hankus said:


> sleep walkin



Ummm yeah and em up in West Point Lake somewheres...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> First you run outta wine, then you run outta REAL Coke ... just what kinda bar you runnin up there??



a shonuff sorry one   Bet they aint even got a dawg fetchin beer like sulli wants


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Anyone who padlocks it *while* they're drinking obviously has mental problems...



but *they* wanted to take it from me  



huntinglady74 said:


> Hey that could work!!!



highly unlikely


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> First you run outta wine, then you run outta REAL Coke ... just what kinda bar you runnin up there??


Well you see the Jack was what my father in law left here during the ice junk and i don't drink coke..if i do it's diet..I prefer the dew..


Hankus said:


> dont hit the booze


You had to tell me that and mess up my aim..


OutFishHim said:


> Anyone who padlocks it *while* they're drinking obviously has mental problems...



Well i wasn't gonna say nuttin but hey


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> a shonuff sorry one   Bet they aint even got a dawg fetchin beer like sulli wants



Oh no can't let the dogs fetch em.. they would drink em instead of bringing it to ya... i swear them some aliqholic dogs we got here...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 14, 2011)

Have ya'll ever noticed .... whenever I come in here RB leaves???  I'm starting to get my feelings hurt!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Well i wasn't gonna say nuttin but hey



you can say it  the others will regardless


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Have ya'll ever noticed .... whenever I come in here RB leaves???  I'm starting to get my feelings hurt!



I bet he on the phone!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Have ya'll ever noticed .... whenever I come in here RB leaves???  I'm starting to get my feelings hurt!



You just forget about him, I am here for you.   Plus I got him hooked up so he leave us alone..


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> you can say it  the others will regardless



ok we can be a mental group!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 14, 2011)

Good night folks!!.....Time to head off to the misty world of the dreamland!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You just forget about him, I am here for you.   Plus I got him hooked up so he leave us alone..



See told ya.. i woulda so won that bet..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Oh no can't let the dogs fetch em.. they would drink em instead of bringing it to ya... i swear them some aliqholic dogs we got here...



mebbe you didn understand, he wanted the beer to fetch his dog   yes there was alkehol involved 



Tag-a-long said:


> Have ya'll ever noticed .... whenever I come in here RB leaves???  I'm starting to get my feelings hurt!



Must figger livin with ya is punishment enough


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night folks!!.....Time to head off to the misty world of the dreamland!!



Nite and stay off that phone!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night folks!!.....Time to head off to the misty world of the dreamland!!



Night Mitch.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> I bet he on the phone!!



nah ... he's not 10 feet away on the other side of the room ... he's on FB lookin' for HER!  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> You just forget about him, I am here for you.   Plus I got him hooked up so he leave us alone..



  should known


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

Nite RUTT


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night folks!!.....Time to head off to the misty world of the dreamland!!



Me thinks your head is about to meet a skillet....  Sweet dreams...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> mebbe you didn understand, he wanted the beer to fetch his dog   yes there was alkehol involved
> 
> oh man....
> 
> Must figger livin with ya is punishment enough



Bad bad Hankus


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Bad bad Hankus



yes   



can I have another


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Must figger livin with ya is punishment enough


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


>



Why do all the wimmens keep findin that comment


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

Just took my last gulp of drink and hubby said get ur hind end to bed we gotta hunt tomorrow..dang nab it....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Must figger livin with ya is punishment enough



Shush!!  he knows how lucky he is!!! (I tell him EVERYday!)


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Just took my last gulp of drink and hubby said get ur hind end to bed we gotta hunt tomorrow..dang nab it....



nite 






amateur


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> can I have another



NOPE you liked it to much


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Shush!!  he knows how lucky he is!!! (I tell him EVERYday!)



How could he ever forget


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> nite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah yeah..lol...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Just took my last gulp of drink and hubby said get ur hind end to bed we gotta hunt tomorrow..dang nab it....



Good night    and good luck in the morning.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> NOPE you liked it to much



was worth a try


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Yeah yeah..lol...



I thought you were goin ta bed


----------



## Hankus (Jan 14, 2011)

I gotta work in the mornin stead of hunt so I goin to bed







or passin out, Who really knows


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I gotta work in the mornin stead of hunt so I goin to bed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Night Drankus


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I gotta work in the mornin stead of hunt so I goin to bed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EASY!   If you can still get up and make your way to the bed - that's goin' to bed. If you just crash where ever you happend to  -  that's passin' out! 

See ya!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 15, 2011)

Good Night Miss Tag-a-Long


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2011)

Good morning drivelers.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 15, 2011)

Mornin, need coffee....

First Saturday i've worked in years. Thank you ice and snow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin, need coffee....
> 
> First Saturday i've worked in years. Thank you ice and snow.



howdy bbq,

there might be more than one needing java so here is a pot of liquid gold.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm workin today too


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm not going to go as far as to say i'm working but I'm at work today too.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2011)

I am workin........on another cup of coffee!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll keep the coffee going for you workin' stiffs!    Was gonna go in today but apparently the drivers ain't been working much this week either cuz all the paper has done already been pushed.


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 15, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> I'll keep the coffee going for you workin' stiffs!    Was gonna go in today but apparently the drivers ain't been working much this week either cuz all the paper has done already been pushed.



Thanks


Gona need some soon or the loader will be runnin..We'll think I'll try to crank it up anywayYall be good.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 15, 2011)

Mornin' folks. I ate chinese last night and I think the recipe for my kung pao chicken went something like this:

Salt
Salt
more salt
a little more salt
wave a chicken over the wok
add salted peanuts and heavily salted veggies. 

I can't get enough to drink and I gained 15 lbs last night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> I'll keep the coffee going for you workin' stiffs!    Was gonna go in today but apparently the drivers ain't been working much this week either cuz all the paper has done already been pushed.



Then they were sitters not drivers this week.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 15, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin' folks. I ate chinese last night and I think the recipe for my kung pao chicken went something like this:
> 
> Salt
> Salt
> ...


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 15, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin' folks. I ate chinese last night and I think the recipe for my kung pao chicken went something like this:
> 
> Salt
> Salt
> ...



At least it was just salt last time the chicken was bad


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh well, nothing moving this morning but the birds & squirrels, I WILL try again later!!
Mornin Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2011)

Yawn, stretch, scratch . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh well, nothing moving this morning but the birds & squirrels, I WILL try again later!!
> Mornin Folks!



Well those are the southern deer.  In the it ended on 1/1 zone they already know they can walk around in broad daylight and get away with it.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, stretch, scratch . . .


Careful there, bigboy, you'll pull something!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Well those are the southern deer.  In the it ended on 1/1 zone they already know they can walk around in broad daylight and get away with it.


Yeah, they'll do that here too, tomorrow!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Careful there, bigboy, you'll pull something!
> 
> 
> Yeah, they'll do that here too, tomorrow!


----------



## CountryClover (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey hey hey


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 15, 2011)

CountryClover said:


> Hey hey hey


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2011)

CountryClover said:


> Hey hey hey


 Hey there workin girl!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2011)

CountryClover said:


> Hey hey hey





dougefresh said:


>





What are you 2 doin??


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What are you 2 doin??



I'm working


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> I'm working


Oh puh-leeeze, we know you're "at work"...................


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh puh-leeeze, we know you're "at work"...................



Yep..But not for long


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Yep..But not for long


  It's warming on up out here............. may have to slip off again here in a bit!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2011)

Might have to give the ole Jeep a ride today!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Might have to give the ole Jeep a ride today!!



Got beer


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Might have to give the ole Jeep a ride today!!


 Road Trip!!!!!!!!! 



dougefresh said:


> Got beer


 duh, think about who you're talking to!


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Road Trip!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> duh, think about who you're talking to!


thats why I'm heading north instead of south


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Got beer











Keebs said:


> Road Trip!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> duh, think about who you're talking to!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> thats why I'm heading north instead of south


 ohlawd, just thinking 'bout the two of you road tripin'!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ohlawd, just thinking 'bout the two of you road tripin'!





Throw Drankus in the mix and you got twubble!!


----------



## Otis (Jan 15, 2011)

whatup peeps


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Throw Drankus in the mix and you got twubble!!


 



Otis said:


> whatup peeps


 I can't tell ya.......................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2011)

Mmmmmmmm, ribs, collards, green beans and kornbread!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello boys and girls.  What a wonderful day in the neighborhood. Would you like some candy?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmm, ribs, collards, green beans and kornbread!


Would be "the" perfect meal if ya had relish!



BBQBOSS said:


> Hello boys and girls.  What a wonderful day in the neighborhood. Would you like some candy?


 Yes please!!  Oh wait, you're "Badboy", nebber mind!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Would be "the" perfect meal if ya had relish!
> 
> 
> Yes please!!  Oh wait, you're "Badboy", nebber mind!!!!!!!!



Well hello there Ms. Keebs.  Step over to my van with no windows and I will give you some candy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hello boys and girls.  What a wonderful day in the neighborhood. Would you like some candy?




Heyyyyyyyy lil boy, you wanna pet my puppy??





Keebs said:


> Would be "the" perfect meal if ya had relish!
> 
> 
> Yes please!!  Oh wait, you're "Badboy", nebber mind!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyy lil boy, you wanna pet my puppy??



ummmmmm, yeah!!! Duh!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> ummmmmm, yeah!!! Duh!!!!!





I'll let you pet my puppy if I can have some candy and ride in yo windowless van!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll let you pet my puppy if I can have some candy and ride in yo windowless van!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll let you pet my puppy if I can have some candy and ride in yo windowless van!!



This could go south quickly.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 15, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> This could go south quickly.



You need a ride too?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> This could go south quickly.





BBQBOSS said:


> You need a ride too?





Do you have enough candy for all of us??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do you have enough candy for all of us??



Well.....do ya punk ? ( in a Clint Eastwood voice )


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 15, 2011)

I came over here because I am in one of those get banded moods....dont look to safe here either who wants to ride in a van with no winders to lick


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well.....do ya punk ? ( in a Clint Eastwood voice )





Mmmmmm, I like it when you talk all tough like that . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm, I like it when you talk all tough like that . . .



Just workin it for the candy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2011)

Free isn't always free.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well hello there Ms. Keebs.  Step over to my van with no windows and I will give you some candy.


 Sometimes you skeer me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just workin it for the candy.





You go boyyyyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 15, 2011)

Yall make my  dance!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2011)

Feels like I have fur growing on my teeth??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Feels like I have fur growing on my teeth??



If you read this fast all you read is; I have fur growing on my teeth.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you read this fast all you read is; I have fur growing on my teeth.





You too???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You too???



It is Saturday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is Saturday.





Kinda makes ya wonder what you did last night ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2011)

last night.    a distant memory.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2011)

Tru dat . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda makes ya wonder what you did last night ???



I do wonder who was driving around my neighborhood last night.  Anyone I know?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2011)

I be so glad fer dat atter werk beer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I do wonder who was driving around my neighborhood last night.  Anyone I know?








MATTIE!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2011)

Lil slow 









Kinda like the dribblers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Lil slow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Who you callin slow Hagrid...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who you callin slow Hagrid...



The dribblers. Duh  Caint ya read ya european bushape


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2011)

Hankus said:


> The dribblers. Duh  Caint ya read ya european bushape


 
Racial slurs will not be tolerated..............Just sayin..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Racial slurs will not be tolerated..............Just sayin..



I didn't think I was slurin bad enough to tell yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I didn't think I was slurin bad enough to tell yet


 
Otis needs your help on some floors ya idgit.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Otis needs your help on some floors ya idgit.



I done tolt him whair to catcht some. Wat mo do da idjit need


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I done tolt him whair to catcht some. Wat mo do da idjit need


 
That's a different discussion all together. I don't think even Dr. Phil can help that boy.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2011)

I now know why I ain't been seeing any deer.............. dang fox prancing around marking everything!  He's gotta go!
I guess I'm gonna just quit deer hunting...................................






















until October!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I now know why I ain't been seeing any deer.............. dang fox prancing around marking everything!  He's gotta go!
> I guess I'm gonna just quit deer hunting...................................
> 
> 
> ...



Still small game season, aint it?!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Still small game season, aint it?!


 I dunno, ain't never done nuttin but deer, but I saw no less than 5 squirrels, so I'm thinking I may switch gears & give something else a try!
How's the cow doing?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, ain't never done nuttin but deer, but I saw no less than 5 squirrels, so I'm thinking I may switch gears & give something else a try!
> How's the cow doing?



The lil one in the barn? Alright...still not standing, so she's probably won't last long  Gonna try propping her up on some hay bales tomorrow, and see if that'll help


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> The lil one in the barn? Alright...still not standing, so she's probably won't last long  Gonna try propping her up on some hay bales tomorrow, and see if that'll help


Yeah, the one that wasn't standing............... hope it pulls through!
Ok, I'm outta here for tonight, I'm whupped!


----------



## slip (Jan 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I now know why I ain't been seeing any deer.............. dang fox prancing around marking everything!  He's gotta go!
> I guess I'm gonna just quit deer hunting...................................
> 
> 
> ...



musta been a heck of a fox if it was eating your deer.



kudos to you for not blasting it with your deer rifle though, lots of folks would have.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 15, 2011)

_GO PACKERS!!!!!! _








​


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> _GO PACKERS!!!!!! _​
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


 

Cheeseheaded Eskimoette....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cheeseheaded Eskimoette....


I got a double dose of smoke.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I got a double dose of smoke.


 
I told you not to bogart it...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Hankie, I found your evidence at Ft. Stewart. Look at my recent pics, in FB.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told you not to bogart it...



But the women


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But the women


 It's always about the women isn't it?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's always about the women isn't it?



Nope,  Just make them think it is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nope, Just make them think it is.


 
Shhhhhhh...


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2011)

Good God I love me a bullrider.    


And Gary ain't too bad neither.   

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BAcstCYcZzQ?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BAcstCYcZzQ?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm, I like it when you talk all tough like that . . .


 
That's funny. When Mrs. Quack does it you run to the corner and ball up in a quivering mass of jello.


----------



## Otis (Jan 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's funny. When Mrs. Quack does it you run to the corner and ball up in a quivering mass of jello.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Hey Hankie, I found your evidence at Ft. Stewart. Look at my recent pics, in FB.



Caint be me I aint never been there 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's always about the women isn't it?



always


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's funny. When Mrs. Quack does it you run to the corner and ball up in a quivering mass of jello.




Good evening folks!!.........ERR it might be considered morning!!

Good argument going on over here!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=597044

Good one to watch!!

Been way too busy today to sit in front of a computer!!
Still trying to catch up!!...........Dangit I'm going to bed!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

Nite RUTT 


Im outta here too


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just got home from Montgomery and kickd the shoes off. Bear Country was an awesome play and we had some great seats on the 5th row. The only problem was a teen idjit with a twitching leg that i was ready to choke to death by intermission. That boy could not sit still.
See ya'll tomorrow. Well, i guess later today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2011)

morning drivelers  

get up and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning drivelers
> 
> get up and enjoy the weekend.



Why  Its mostly over and the work week looms big in the future


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Why  Its mostly over and the work week looms big in the future



At least half a weekend to go and what is left is better then what looms.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> At least half a weekend to go and what is left is better then what looms.



drinkin this evenin and makin fun of the idjits that run out


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 16, 2011)

not been a good morning so far:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5694956#post5694956


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> not been a good morning so far:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5694956#post5694956


 
That's no good Mike. Very sorry about your loss. Y'all are in our prayers buddy.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's no good Mike. Very sorry about your loss. Y'all are in our prayers buddy.



Thanks...He was only 3 yrs older then me...Retired Military,wife and 3 kids.....His wife just came over and told me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!.........ERR it might be considered morning!!
> 
> Good argument going on over here!!
> 
> ...


 
There are just some threads that have their merit monetized by the quality of posters within, not so much the post. But then that is a cruel dichotomy in and of itself as well on the internet..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> not been a good morning so far:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5694956#post5694956



Sorry to hear that


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There are just some threads that have their merit monetized by the quality of posters within, not so much the post. But then that is a cruel dichotomy in and of itself as well on the internet..



Guess you pulled out your book of quotes this morning huh?


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> _GO PACKERS!!!!!! _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like your style SeaHag! Of course I like any team that beats the Falcons. 

Going to be a mighty quiet morning around here with all the Falcon fans pouting with their bottom lips dragging the ground.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Guess you pulled out your book of quotes this morning huh?


Naw, I had enough dead cow last night to keep all neuron's firing in the proper order even this morning.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Naw, I had enough dead cow last night to keep all neuron's firing in the proper order even this morning.



Neurons.....you speak of more than one there.......


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There are just some threads that have their merit monetized by the quality of posters within, not so much the post. But then that is a cruel dichotomy in and of itself as well on the internet..



Guess I'll wait to see how my post goes....



Hankus said:


> Sorry to hear that



Thanks,it's not quite set in,heard him laughing with his friends about who was going to win last nights games...It just stinks


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is the article,less then 2 minutes from home
http://chronicle.augusta.com/latest...lists-killed-windsor-spring-road?v=1295143386


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Neurons.....you speak of more than one there.......


 
Yes, there are two good ones left. Anything less would cause a self destructive imbalance. Sort of like the tires on your buggy when I road with you last time..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes, there are two good ones left. Anything less would cause a self destructive imbalance. Sort of like the tires on your buggy when I road with you last time..



Ahh yes the big bouncing applewagon......I have parked the middle east supporting gas guzzler.....got a Prius


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Ahh yes the big bouncing applewagon......I have parked the middle east supporting gas guzzler.....got a Prius


Did they take the drivers seat out so you can fit and drive from the back seat?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did they take the drivers seat out so you can fit and drive from the back seat?



actually welded two of them together......got me a stretch Prius.......The Prius LD


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> not been a good morning so far:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5694956#post5694956



sorry to hear jm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> actually welded two of them together......got me a stretch Prius.......The Prius LD


 
Give me a minute while I ponder on that LD remark. 60 Grit is showing a strong influence this morning, and I need to double check every idea for a post before it's actually typed. 

Case in point; http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5695010&postcount=18

Subtle huh?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give me a minute while I ponder on that LD remark. 60 Grit is showing a strong influence this morning, and I need to double check every idea for a post before it's actually typed.
> 
> Case in point; http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5695010&postcount=18
> 
> Subtle huh?



posted a pic of it 3 posts up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give me a minute while I ponder on that LD remark. 60 Grit is showing a strong influence this morning, and I need to double check every idea for a post before it's actually typed.
> 
> Case in point; http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5695010&postcount=18
> 
> Subtle huh?



You ventured into the Religion section.    And on Sunday no less.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You ventured into the Religion section.    And on Sunday no less.



he is a closet Theologian


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You ventured into the Religion section.  And on Sunday no less.


 
And?



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> he is a closet Theologian


 
At least I don't claim to be a bonafide pastor like some I've read over there..
Apparently though, the subtlety of my remark was good enough to elude you two idjits..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ain't no idjit, I'm a moran.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I ain't no idjit, I'm a moran.


 
When my kid was learning to speak his best attempt at that word came out as "monon". I still use it to this day. It seems so much more effective than the word of origin.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When my kid was learning to speak his best attempt at that word came out as "monon". I still use it to this day. It seems so much more effective than the word of origin.



wel thair ye goe distroyen tha anglish lengage agun


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

Later idjits... I got stuff to do


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> wel thair ye goe distroyen tha anglish lengage agun


 
Monan..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monan..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2011)

slip said:


> musta been a heck of a fox if it was eating your deer.
> 
> 
> 
> kudos to you for not blasting it with your deer rifle though, lots of folks would have.


skeering, not eating.............. hey, best explanation I could think of for not seeing nothing this year.  But the neighbor & I got plans for next year, yeah, we got plans, see.............. 
Moppett, if he'd slowed down the least bit, I would have been guilty, but on the one hand, he was a purty specimen to see but on the other, I know he is stalking my critters and they come first, so the deer rifle gets put away & a couple other of my baby's will come out..................... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monan..


Hi-octane coffee this morning??  Mornin' shuggums!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> skeering, not eating.............. hey, best explanation I could think of for not seeing nothing this year. But the neighbor & I got plans for next year, yeah, we got plans, see..............
> Moppett, if he'd slowed down the least bit, I would have been guilty, but on the one hand, he was a purty specimen to see but on the other, I know he is stalking my critters and they come first, so the deer rifle gets put away & a couple other of my baby's will come out.....................
> 
> 
> Hi-octane coffee this morning?? Mornin' shuggums!


 
Mernin' Keebums.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2011)

We initiated the firepit early this year..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

looks like ya needed it


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We initiated the firepit early this year..
> 
> View attachment 580390





Hankus said:


> looks like ya needed it


I likes a fire *anytime* of year, needed or not!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 16, 2011)

Mornin Yall 

Keebs... I think that fox might fall under livestock protection 

SpitBro.... No fair...  Bet yall enjoyed the firepit in the snow.... I remember doin that back home, when we'd visit the mountains. Dang I miss it!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall
> 
> Keebs... I think that fox might fall under livestock protection


Really??  I've got some reading & checking to do!!  Thanks sista!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Really??  I've got some reading & checking to do!!  Thanks sista!!



Possibly... it would here, for us, I know... so good luck with that, and he better stay far away and HIDE!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

Drink lunch or eat lunch and drink dessert 

Decisions decisions decisions


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Drink lunch or eat lunch and drink dessert
> 
> Decisions decisions decisions



Does this help?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does this help?


 
So many choices,,,,,,,,,,,,so little time...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2011)

Yup . . .


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 16, 2011)

I am whupped!  Too pretty a day to be stuck inside so I decided to clean off the screened porch this afternoon.  Good Lawd I don't know in the world we accumulated so much shhh-stuff!  

Got a few more things to get loaded up and then a quick trip to the dumpster when RB gets home. 

It's GOTTA be 5:00 SOMEwhere!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>



whatcha lookin fer???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>


 
I think I just found that critter that dug the hole in my back yard..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I just found that critter that dug the hole in my back yard..



Varmits everywhere....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> I am whupped!  Too pretty a day to be stuck inside so I decided to clean off the screened porch this afternoon.  Good Lawd I don't know in the world we accumulated so much shhh-stuff!
> 
> Got a few more things to get loaded up and then a quick trip to the dumpster when RB gets home.
> 
> It's GOTTA be 5:00 SOMEwhere!





It's been 5 o'clock here for about an hour!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's been 5 o'clock here for about an hour!!



Mine is always on 5 o'clock


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> whatcha lookin fer???



Sugarbritches. He hasn't sent me another pic of dead ducks lately. 
Got home at 2am. Sure didn't miss 2 days of furniture shuffling!
 Got Bubbette gone to Savannah till Thursday and having to do Mr. mom till she gets back.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sugarbritches. He hasn't sent me another pic of dead ducks lately.
> Got home at 2am. Sure didn't miss 2 days of furniture shuffling!
> Got Bubbette gone to Savannah till Thursday and having to do Mr. mom till she gets back.



Frozen dinners....... and sweet tea....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm stuck at work till 6.  No one's allowed to drink till then!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sugarbritches. He hasn't sent me another pic of dead ducks lately.
> Got home at 2am. Sure didn't miss 2 days of furniture shuffling!
> Got Bubbette gone to Savannah till Thursday and having to do Mr. mom till she gets back.





Text incoming . . .  Just a few ringers from Florida!!  Yeah, Florida's got ducks!!


----------



## slip (Jan 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Text incoming . . .  Just a few ringers from Florida!!  Yeah, Florida's got ducks!!



wonder what pelican taste like...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2011)

slip said:


> wonder what pelican taste like...





Ducks, ya idjit!!  Ringnecks.  Taste like doo doo, but fun to decoy and shoot.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 16, 2011)

slip said:


> wonder what pelican taste like...



Cheeken!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2011)

slip said:


> wonder what pelican taste like...



Bald eagle, of course!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bald eagle, of course!



Pardon me - would you have any Grey Poopon?

I've got a great recipe for Red Cockaded Woodpeckers!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm stuck at work till 6.  No one's allowed to drink till then!!!



too late.................


----------



## slip (Jan 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ducks, ya idjit!!  Ringnecks.  Taste like doo doo, but fun to decoy and shoot.


then what do you do with em once their down? gator bait?


crackerdave said:


> Cheeken!


some where, at one time...there was probably a cajun that could cook one up and you would never know the difference heck i bet he could feed it to the GW and he would never know.


rhbama3 said:


> Bald eagle, of course!



havent ever had bald eagle....to rich for my blood, gotta settle or redtail hawk


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Yara!
I see you down there! Bubbette is in a hotel on River st. in Savannah for a conference. How about keeping an eye on her and report back to me any suspicious activity. I wanna do some suspicious activity too.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Bammer. Did you hear about that crazy cross-eyed possum?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Bammer. Did you hear about that crazy cross-eyed possum?



which one? I've known many crossed eyed possums in my time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Yara!
> I see you down there! Bubbette is in a hotel on River st. in Savannah for a conference. How about keeping an eye on her and report back to me any suspicious activity. I wanna do some suspicious activity too.


 
I'd be willing to bet that your suspicious activity is starkly different from Bubbettes suspicious activity


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> which one? I've known many crossed eyed possums in my time.



Here ya geaux: 
:http://blogs.chicagotribune.com/new...m-and-the-germans-cant-get-enough-of-her.html


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Here ya geaux:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well, well, well.....I see Perry has a new alias!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Les Miles said:
> 
> 
> > Here ya geaux:
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Chuck, what's the story behind that gator???



He was in the wrong place at the wrong time


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> chuckb7718 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Chuck, what's the story behind that gator???
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Les Miles said:
> 
> 
> > Not mine this go 'round. That would be my son's!
> ...


----------



## Otis (Jan 16, 2011)

Any of yall wondered over to the deer hunting forum today? Season has been  over a few days and they are already getting hostile in there.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> chuckb7718 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

Otis said:


> Any of yall wondered over to the deer hunting forum today? Season has been  over a few days and they are already getting hostile in there.



They is always hostile over there  They is experts on huntin tactics as well


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> They is always hostile over there  They is experts on huntin tactics as well



Not always!
Most of 'em just don't know how to hunt as good as me!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 16, 2011)

I see we got 2 "sneakers" down there.

My bet it's Keebs and Snowy!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Not always!
> Most of 'em just don't know how to hunt as good as me!



I herd dat 



chuckb7718 said:


> I see we got 2 "sneakers" down there.
> 
> My bet it's Keebs and Snowy!



Well bamer always says its a hawt babe


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 16, 2011)

Otis said:


> Any of yall wondered over to the deer hunting forum today? Season has been  over a few days and they are already getting hostile in there.



Heck no, I aint even had a chance TO deer hunt, much less bother reading about it


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

Idjits...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I herd dat
> 
> 
> 
> Well bamer always says its a hawt babe


Yep.


SnowHunter said:


> Heck no, I aint even had a chance TO deer hunt, much less bother reading about it


and heres proof!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I herd dat
> Well bamer always says its a hawt babe



2 Hot babes this time!

Ya'll come on out! You be busted!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Heck no, I aint even had a chance TO deer hunt, much less bother reading about it



Toldja!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 16, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> 2 Hot babes this time!
> 
> Ya'll come on out! You be busted!



Well hey there Big Boy!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well hey there Big Boy!!



evenin RUTTbabe


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well hey there Big Boy!!




What say there 'Slick'?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep.
> 
> and heres proof!





chuckb7718 said:


> Toldja!!!!



aww thanks yall  brightened my fairly crappy evening!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2011)

deer poppers, lima beans, rice and gravy, and some poor man's BBQ bread. Man, we're eating like royalty tonight!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> aww thanks yall  brightened my fairly crappy evening!



That means we know best!
Now take the crap out....add lots of best.....and.....Presto.....dadgum good evening has arrived!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> deer poppers, lima beans, rice and gravy, and some poor man's BBQ bread. Man, we're eating like royalty tonight!



tacos


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> I see we got 2 "sneakers" down there.
> 
> My bet it's Keebs and Snowy!


 How'd you know???????????????



Hankus said:


> I herd dat
> 
> 
> 
> Well bamer always says its a hawt babe


Well, he at least got Snowy right in that!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well hey there Big Boy!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How'd you know???????????????
> 
> 
> Well, he at least got Snowy right in that!!



Forum rules prevent me from revealing my sources!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Forum rules prevent me from revealing my sources!



but PM rules dont


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well, he at least got Snowy right in that!



Add yourself in there!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> but PM rules dont



What? You want a PM?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 16, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> That means we know best!
> Now take the crap out....add lots of best.....and.....Presto.....dadgum good evening has arrived!!!!



I wish!!! 


Yall enjoy,  I'll keep my grumpus hind end to myself for the night


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Forum rules prevent me from revealing my sources!






Hankus said:


> but PM rules dont






chuckb7718 said:


> Add yourself in there!


 you're tooooo kind!



SnowHunter said:


> I wish!!!
> 
> 
> Yall enjoy,  I'll keep my grumpus hind end to myself for the night


git yurself back in here & spill it................ you know we all like arguring 'bout nuffin!  What up, maybe we can make ya laugh!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I wish!!!
> 
> 
> Yall enjoy,  I'll keep my grumpus hind end to myself for the night



Oh the shots one could take with that statement!

Smile Snow!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2011)

someone is still in invisible mode.   does the empiress have no clothes?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> someone is still in invisible mode.   does the empiress have no clothes?


 Dang gobbler, ya know, it COULD be an "Emperor"


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


See??? I *knew* it was a "guy"!! LOL


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> See??? I *knew* it was a "guy"!! LOL



Would not say an emperor.


Thank you thou


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Would not say an emperor.
> 
> 
> Thank you thou


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> evenin RUTTbabe


Evening Drankus!



chuckb7718 said:


> What say there 'Slick'?


Whasup Chuck!!



Keebs said:


> How'd you know???????????????
> 
> 
> Well, he at least got Snowy right in that!!






gobbleinwoods said:


> someone is still in invisible mode.   does the empiress have no clothes?


If that's the way you like it!!



Keebs said:


> Dang gobbler, ya know, it COULD be an "Emperor"


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> What? You want a PM?



Naw, but I was just sayin


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Drankus!
> 
> Whasup Chuck!!
> 
> ...



How yall doin fer ice thata way  Bout done gone


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> How yall doin fer ice thata way  Bout done gone



Plenty left up here, I will ship.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> How yall doin fer ice thata way  Bout done gone


Been gone on the roads since last Wednesday!!.........Still have a few patches in the shady areas in the yard!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Drankus!
> 
> Whasup Chuck!!
> 
> ...


 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been gone on the roads since last Wednesday!!.........Still have a few patches in the shady areas in the yard!!


 Daaaaanggg!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Plenty left up here, I will ship.



Will ya pack it in a styrofoam cooler with beer for packing peanuts 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been gone on the roads since last Wednesday!!.........Still have a few patches in the shady areas in the yard!!



The patches in the yard was what I was wonderin bout. We still got some, but I bleve its bout gone. All the icemen I made have melted anyway


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

Nite keebs


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Will ya pack it in a styrofoam cooler with beer for packing peanuts


 Absolutely 

Night Keebs


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Absolutely
> 
> Night Keebs



Will the beers be full Fosters or empties from the ice escapade itself  Also will I be able to afford it


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Will the beers be full Fosters or empties from the ice escapade itself  Also will I be able to afford it



Cold full Fosters, Is there any other beer mate!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Daaaaanggg!!


Night Darlin!!



Hankus said:


> The patches in the yard was what I was wonderin bout. We still got some, but I bleve its bout gone. All the icemen I made have melted anyway


It's mostly all gone..........I can still go out there, and find some in the most shady areas!!........There was still Ice on the tarp covering the firewood!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Cold full Fosters, Is there any other beer mate!



Well not to you, but most of the ones I drink come from Colorado   Actually cant say that Ive knowingly drank a Fosters, but they got some fine commercials   Australian for locksmith


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's mostly all gone..........I can still go out there, and find some in the most shady areas!!........There was still Ice on the tarp covering the firewood!!



I have some in the back corner of 2 of my chicken pens, but they seem to care for it


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 16, 2011)

G'night folks!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2011)

Nite RUTTbabe


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 17, 2011)

morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2011)

morning jm


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 17, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm



How is the Monday shaping up for ya?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> How is the Monday shaping up for ya?



Thinking about going to Bass Pro to look for new hunting boots.   Had to shoe goo the old ones back together again last week.   

Working?  or have other plans yourself.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 17, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thinking about going to Bass Pro to look for new hunting boots.   Had to shoe goo the old ones back together again last week.
> 
> Working?  or have other plans yourself.



Working as usual even though it's a Holiday for the company...I really hate that it takes us 6 months to get stuff delivered then they want it installed in 2 days...

If you go to BassPro can you get me some Excel fishing line


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Working as usual even though it's a Holiday for the company...I really hate that it takes us 6 months to get stuff delivered then they want it installed in 2 days...
> 
> If you go to BassPro can you get me some Excel fishing line



Not much of a line wetter so be specific as to wgt, color, etc.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 17, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not much of a line wetter so be specific as to wgt, color, etc.



You need to start fishing,keeps ya out of the house that much more


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 17, 2011)

Good morning Peeps! 



Today is one day closer to Friday!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 17, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning Peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> Today is one day closer to Friday!!!



Morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

Mernin folks. Coffee time...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2011)

Is intermission over yet?
Bout to head to da Big House for a few hours and then back to house cleaning/working/flooring/painting and..... watching the rain fall.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 17, 2011)

Man i got tired just from reading Bama's post....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Man i got tired just from reading Bama's post....



yeah what is this intermission he speaks of?   sounds hard to do.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 17, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yeah what is this intermission he speaks of?   sounds hard to do.



Heck if i know...Sounds like way to much work on a monday morning...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2011)

yawn, stretch, scratch, mmmmm, nuttin like waking up to rain on a tin roof and not having to go to work!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2011)

Morning , at work watching it rain, beutiful day to be at work


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning , at work watching it rain, beutiful day to be at work


Even better to be in my recliner listening & watching it..........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yeah what is this intermission he speaks of?   sounds hard to do.





huntinglady74 said:


> Heck if i know...Sounds like way to much work on a monday morning...



I was talking about the almost 3 hour stretch between posts this morning!
Oh, and i'm not here if anybody asks!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I was talking about the almost 3 hour stretch between posts this morning!
> Oh, and i'm not here if anybody asks!


 with DH on day shift, we really don't have a "nite crew" any more.............. Oh, and I ain't seen nuffin...................


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 17, 2011)

Afternnon everyone...just passing thru on this dreary Monday!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternnon everyone...just passing thru on this dreary Monday!


 AFTERNOON!!!! Crimenies.......I need to do something!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> AFTERNOON!!!! Crimenies.......I need to do something!!!



Yeah ya do!!!     Get busy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yeah ya do!!!  Get busy!


 Ok, I took you're advice, mulled it over for a few minutes, then decided,,,,,,,,NAWWWWW!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 17, 2011)

Anyone seen Quack lately????  I got a bone to pick with him.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ok, I took you're advice, mulled it over for a few minutes, then decided,,,,,,,,NAWWWWW!!!


Don't worry, I've done enough cleaning & straightening for the both of us!



BBQBOSS said:


> Anyone seen Quack lately????  I got a bone to pick with him.


 I don't EVEN wanna know!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't worry, I've done enough cleaning & straightening for the both of us!


 
Too bad you live so far away, I'd be cutting boards and driving nails right now if you were closer..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too bad you live so far away, I'd be cutting boards and driving nails right now if you were closer..


My offer of lodging, food & drink still stand..............


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well well, what Z fluke been gueying on in heaw? 
 Lawzey what a rat race. But you know what they say,... "When life gives you rats, make bb-q."


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 17, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well well, what Z fluke been gueying on in heaw?
> Lawzey what a rat race. But you know what they say,... "When life gives you rats, make bb-q."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> My offer of lodging, food & drink still stand..............


 
Cool, let's go to Disney World...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't worry, I've done enough cleaning & straightening for the both of us!
> 
> 
> I don't EVEN wanna know!



All I can say is that I shouldnt have left my wife at home alone talking to Quack on Facebook.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> My offer of lodging, food & drink still stand..............





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cool, let's go to Disney World...


Taking us kids along.


BBQBOSS said:


> All I can say is that I shouldnt have left my wife at home alone talking to Quack on Facebook.



ask him what he has for the tradin blaket.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> All I can say is that I shouldnt have left my wife at home alone talking to Quack on Facebook.



Ain't that the gospal, preach on bro......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> My offer of lodging, food & drink still stand..............


did ya get a deer over the weekend?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cool, let's go to Disney World...


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2011)

dang, who knew pickled okra was so good



<- pickled okra.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Anyone seen Quack lately????  I got a bone to pick with him.










BBQBOSS said:


> All I can say is that I shouldnt have left my wife at home alone talking to Quack on Facebook.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2011)

slip said:


> dang, who knew pickled okra was so good
> 
> 
> 
> <- pickled okra.



Love me some pickled okra


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 17, 2011)

Afternoon/Evenin, drivelerz and drivelettz

Who's still werkin  (me)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2011)

Just walked in the door.  Sure is a rainy grey day and it is not washing much of the ice and snow away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

slip said:


> dang, who knew pickled okra was so good
> 
> 
> 
> <- pickled okra.


 
Where you been boy?? Of course it is, especially the spicy stuff..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2011)

slip said:


> dang, who knew pickled okra was so good
> 
> 
> 
> <- pickled okra.


I did know! No telling how many glass jars of the stuff I've polished off over the years. Oh, and salad bars hate to see me coming if they have it on there! 


Hooked On Quack said:


>


You get my PM?


StriperAddict said:


> Afternoon/Evenin, drivelerz and drivelettz
> 
> Who's still werkin  (me)


Does gluing carpet to waterbed rails count? 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where you been boy?? Of course it is, especially the spicy stuff..


Evening, Aubie!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nuthin like hot pickled okra. 

Tonight I have smoked sausage simmering in a pot of sauerkraut and some taters cookin to mash. Some pintos on the side. That might get some methane production in process.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Nuthin like hot pickled okra.
> 
> Tonight I have smoked sausage simmering in a pot of sauerkraut and some taters cookin to mash. Some pintos on the side. That might get some methane production in process.


 
You going for the award on just how big of a complex protein meal you can make??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Aubie!


 
Dang look at that. Les Miles has done gone and hacked Bama's woody's account...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang look at that. Les Miles has done gone and hacked Bama's woody's account...



Naw, but i think he got Mack canned again.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



If i have to wake up to her screaming "I need Quack" one more time, Ima have to come down to Sandersville and rassle you!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, but i think he got Mack canned again.


 
I'm not sure who the guiltiest party would be in that situation..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2011)

I do believe the drivelers have picked up teams and are carrying on as usual.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OaRtwYChaF4?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OaRtwYChaF4?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not sure who the guiltiest party would be in that situation..



Never mind. Looks like it may have been Proside. 
Mack said it ain't him, he hasn't been here in awhile.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I do believe the drivelers have picked up teams and are carrying on as usual.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OaRtwYChaF4?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OaRtwYChaF4?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



I want a pony......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Never mind. Looks like it may have been Proside.
> Mack said it ain't him, he hasn't been here in awhile.


 
So little time, so many former members..


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Love me some pickled okra





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where you been boy?? Of course it is, especially the spicy stuff..





rhbama3 said:


> I did know! No telling how many glass jars of the stuff I've polished off over the years. Oh, and salad bars hate to see me coming if they have it on there!


i thought they only pickled pickles....had no idea there was a whole pickled world out there....



Sterlo58 said:


> Nuthin like hot pickled okra.



i been eating them cold, ill have to try em hot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

slip said:


> had no idea there was a whole pickled world out there....


You've never spent much time around Hankus, Quack and Muddy then huh?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've never spent much time around Hankus, Quack and Muddy then huh?



Just hitting the top of the Woody's list.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just hitting the top of the Woody's list.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I did know! No telling how many glass jars of the stuff I've polished off over the years. Oh, and salad bars hate to see me coming if they have it on there!
> 
> You get my PM?
> 
> ...





Got it, checking schedule now.




BBQBOSS said:


> If i have to wake up to her screaming "I need Quack" one more time, Ima have to come down to Sandersville and rassle you!!!!





Jessica is a sweetie, and very enjoyable to, er uhm, talk to!!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've never spent much time around Hankus, Quack and Muddy then huh?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got it, checking schedule now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tell that sweet Ms. Dawn that I said hello.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Tell that sweet Ms. Dawn that I said hello.





She's home alone now, give her a shout!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's home alone now, give her a shout!!



Thats a big 10-4 good buddy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2011)

Only 10 more hours to go!!


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's home  alone now, give her a shout!!



thats what you _think._


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2011)

slip said:


> i thought they only pickled pickles....had no idea there was a whole pickled world out there....
> 
> 
> 
> i been eating them cold, ill have to try em hot.


Try a corned beef, baby swiss, and pickled okra sammich. Good stuff!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just hitting the top of the Woody's list.


I don't mean to scare you, but the guy that played young Bear Bryant looked just like you! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Got it, checking schedule now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 10 more hours to go!!



den what?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Try a corned beef, baby swiss, and pickled okra sammich. Good stuff!
> 
> I don't mean to scare you, but the guy that played young Bear Bryant looked just like you!
> 
> ...





Only working 2 nights this week, gonna have to do some scouting on my days off, will let you know what I find!


den I get to take a nap and do it all over again tomorrow~!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


>



whacha eatin', snowbabe?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't mean to scare you, but the guy that played young Bear Bryant looked just like you!
> 
> :


Good looking Guy?  HUH


SnowHunter said:


>



Hello Snowbabe!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> whacha eatin', snowbabe?


Almond M&Ms  


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good looking Guy?  HUH
> 
> 
> Hello Snowbabe!



Hey AJ


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only working 2 nights this weekend, gonna have to do some scouting on my days off, will let you know what I find!
> 
> 
> den I get to take a nap and do it all over again tomorrow~!!



Sounds good, Bro! 
I'm just ready to get my stoopid house put back together. This carpentry/painting/repair/flooring/ furniture stuff is just killin' me! I think bubbette was just lying about a conference in Savannah to get away from here.


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone.. this is huntinglady74. i hijackd hubby's nme ..hehehh..dang it he needs to stop looking over my shoulder...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

WoodsmanEd said:


> Hi everyone.. this is huntinglady74. i hijackd hubby's nme ..hehehh..dang it he needs to stop looking over my shoulder...


 
Is that sort of like and out of body experience?


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Jan 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sounds good, Bro!
> I'm just ready to get my stoopid house put back together. This carpentry/painting/repair/flooring/ furniture stuff is just killin' me! I think bubbette was just lying about a conference in Savannah to get away from here.



It's the Chipndale confrence she went to....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good looking Guy?  HUH
> 
> 
> Hello Snowbabe!



you tell me:


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Jan 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that sort of like and out of body experience?



He only wished....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2011)

WoodsmanEd said:


> It's the Chipndale confrence she went to....



Bubbette gets the Chipndale treatment everyday from Pookie!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bubbette gets the Chipndale treatment everyday from Pookie!!


 
ARRGH!!!! MY EYES, MY EYYYYYES!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you tell me:


A little,  He ca n be my stunt double.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Bubbette gets the Chipndale treatment everyday from Pookie!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> ARRGH!!!! MY EYES, MY EYYYYYES!!!



Pass the eye bleach when your done.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> A little, He can be my stump double.
> 
> .


 
Fixed it for ya'..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bubbette gets the Chipndale treatment everyday from Pookie!!



Ha! More like Pookie gets the Dodgenweaves!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2011)

I should never have come in here


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ARRGH!!!! MY EYES, MY EYYYYYES!!!


oh shuddup......


threeleggedpigmy said:


> A little,  He ca n be my stunt double.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that goes for you too, Bear.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2011)

slip said:


> dang, who knew pickled okra was so good
> 
> 
> 
> <- pickled okra.



Boy where has ya been eatin 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've never spent much time around Hankus, Quack and Muddy then huh?



Pickled eggs from RUTT count as double pickling 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just hitting the top of the Woody's list.



Gotta hit the pros first


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dang it.. he took the lap top wift his name from me..and i was just starting to have fun....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Pickled eggs from RUTT count as double pickling


 
No, that's called a WMD...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Dang it.. he took the lap top wift his name from me..and i was just starting to have fun....



He just didn't want you finding ......... never mind.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, that's called a WMD...



Do huh


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> He just didn't want you finding ......... never mind.



Heck what ya talking about.. I paid her $5 to talk to him..I needed a vacationshhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Do huh


 
Pickled eggs + Beer = WMD (Weapon of Mass Destruction)


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Do huh



weapon of Mass Destruction
or in his case, weapon of Methane destruction...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dang it.. i gotta shhhhhhhhhhhh..He said i could be replaced.. Guess i better cull him first for the life insurance...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pickled eggs + Beer = WMD (Weapon of Mass Destruction)



EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2011)

Ohhhh


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 17, 2011)

Good gawd great golly miss molly! I knew Tripod was HAWT but DAYUNGED!!!!!!!!  

MMMm mmmmm mmmmm... love that HAWTCROCWEARINMOD!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Boy where has ya been eatin


my momma comes from a long line of yankees....i caint help it.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pickled eggs + Beer = WMD (Weapon of Mass Destruction)



i had a pickled egg once, took a bite.....

and threw the other half to the wolves...bleh.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Good gawd great golly miss molly! I knew Tripod was HAWT but DAYUNGED!!!!!!!!
> 
> MMMm mmmmm mmmmm... love that HAWTCROCWEARINMOD!



Bugsy!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't mean to scare you, but the guy that played young Bear Bryant looked just like you!


15 % your cut for making me famous.


turtlebug said:


> Good gawd great golly miss molly! I knew Tripod was HAWT but DAYUNGED!!!!!!!!
> 
> MMMm mmmmm mmmmm... love that HAWTCROCWEARINMOD!



awwwww shucks 



Hello your turtle hawtness


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!!!!



Hey you sexy pawn star you.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2011)

slip said:


> my momma comes from a long line of yankees....i caint help it.
> 
> 
> i had a pickled egg once, took a bite.....
> ...



All I can tell ya slip is that pert near anything can or has been pickled. Different pickling recipes also change the taste so that you may find some pickled ________ are *better* than others.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> 15 % your cut for making me famous.
> 
> 
> awwwww shucks



Quit playing shy. You know that you and Ron Burgandy make for a pair of smoooooothe fellas.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hey you sexy pawn star you.



You know me too well. New episode too! 
Has Shrek2 wandered into the house yet? I'm thinkin' i  see a new kitty cat in your future.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2011)

arghh!!!!
Forum is dragging again. Gonna clean up the kitchen and call it a night. I hate waiting for the database errors to start.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 17, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Pickled eggs from RUTT count as double pickling


Double pickling is a dangerous combination!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pickled eggs + Beer = WMD (Weapon of Mass Destruction)






rhbama3 said:


> weapon of Mass Destruction
> or in his case, weapon of Methane destruction...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 17, 2011)

whats happnin in here??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 17, 2011)

Nite Bama !


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You know me too well. New episode too!
> Has Shrek2 wandered into the house yet? I'm thinkin' i  see a new kitty cat in your future.




Poor guy, no Wyatt Earp photo.  

No, no new kitties.  We've got three VERY DEPRESSED cats moping around right now. Since they're all over 11 years old, I expect this to start a very unfortunate trend.  

There will be no more pets.  

We don't have enough burial space in the yard. 


I did have fishbait bury him under the tree with all the bird and squirrel feeders, near the birdbath.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Poor guy, no Wyatt Earp photo.
> 
> No, no new kitties.  We've got three VERY DEPRESSED cats moping around right now. Since they're all over 11 years old, I expect this to start a very unfortunate trend.
> 
> ...


 
That's where we burried ours a year ago. Had to double check to make sure the wife was dead set on a burial though. We haven't used the Wok in a long time, and the opportunity was there.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> arghh!!!!
> Forum is dragging again. Gonna clean up the kitchen and call it a night. I hate waiting for the database errors to start.


Night Bama!!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> whats happnin in here??


You ain't smelled it yet??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Night Bama!!
> 
> You ain't smelled it yet??



Dang......... Miguel eating pickled eggs and drinking beer again???


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Poor guy, no Wyatt Earp photo.
> 
> No, no new kitties.  We've got three VERY DEPRESSED cats moping around right now. Since they're all over 11 years old, I expect this to start a very unfortunate trend.
> 
> ...



Never is a long time ..... just sayin'.  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's where we burried ours a year ago. Had to double check to make sure the wife was dead set on a burial though. We haven't used the Wok in a long time, and the opportunity was there.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 17, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Dang......... Miguel eating pickled eggs and drinking beer again???


Him, and Hankus been hanging out again!!


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2011)

trying to figure out why the local hotel has 11 power co. trucks in the parking lot, if the bad weather is gone?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Him, and Hankus been hanging out again!!


 
Did you have to phrase it that way? 



slip said:


> trying to figure out why the local hotel has 11 power co. trucks in the parking lot, if the bad weather is gone?


 
They're on their way home..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you have to phrase it that way?


Well I know the grammar might have been less than perfect!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cool, let's go to Disney World...


 sure, why not?



BBQBOSS said:


> All I can say is that I shouldnt have left my wife at home alone talking to Quack on Facebook.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Taking us kids along.






mudracing101 said:


> did ya get a deer over the weekend?


NO!!



slip said:


> dang, who knew pickled okra was so good
> 
> 
> 
> <- pickled okra.


Oh lawd, where ya been?!?!?





turtlebug said:


> Poor guy, no Wyatt Earp photo.
> 
> No, no new kitties.  We've got three VERY DEPRESSED cats moping around right now. Since they're all over 11 years old, I expect this to start a very unfortunate trend.
> 
> ...


Aaawww, we think we have it rough then ya watch the other anchimals...........
Never say never, Tbug sista!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Him, and Hankus been hanging out again!!



We been hanging out together seperately


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Keebs!


Heeeeyyy Tripod!  How's munchkin doin??


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2011)

you heard from Nic lately? keebs?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Heeeeyyy Tripod!  How's munchkin doin??


A Sleep with momma.


slip said:


> you heard from Nic lately? keebs?


Look up!


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Look up!



but then rain hits me in the eye?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


Hey Stawker!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2011)

slip said:


> but then rain hits me in the eye?



be glad cows dont fly


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2011)

Hankus said:


> be glad cows dont fly



that might would about knock me over.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 17, 2011)

Hankus said:


> be glad cows dont fly


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2011)

slip said:


> you heard from Nic lately? keebs?


 figgered he went to the cabin.............. not a word..........



threeleggedpigmy said:


> A Sleep with momma.
> 
> Look up!


 better'n wiff Daddy!
WHERE???????????



slip said:


> but then rain hits me in the eye?





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Stawker!!


Heeeey Stawkeee!

Welp, back to the regular grind tomorrow, turnin in, see ya'll on the flip side!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't wait for school to go back in session tomorrow!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> I can't wait for school to go back in session tomorrow!


 Ours went back today..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> better'n wiff Daddy!
> WHERE???????????



yup 


Nite Keebs 


Where watching for flying animals.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ours went back today..



On a holiday?!?!?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2011)

nite keebs


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> figgered he went to the cabin.............. not a word..........
> 
> 
> better'n wiff Daddy!
> ...


Good night!!



OutFishHim said:


> I can't wait for school to go back in session tomorrow!


Had enough of being snowbound??


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> On a holiday?!?!?



Yep  to the utmost disdain of many


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> On a holiday?!?!?


 
Yup..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Had enough of being snowbound??



You have NO idea......



Hankus said:


> Yep  to the utmost disdain of many







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yup..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> You have NO idea......



werent my disdain we still got it off


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 17, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> I can't wait for school to go back in session tomorrow!



Send Z to my house we can shoots some bows.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Send Z to my house we can shoots some bows.



but what would yall hit


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Send Z to my house we can shoots some bows.



You are about a week too late!







Hankus said:


> but what would yall hit



You don't wanna know!  (it's not the target... )


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hankus said:


> but what would yall hit


What ever the arrow hit.  The neighbors house makes a great back stop for the boy.


OutFishHim said:


> You are about a week too late!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thomas time 

I will get the boy on target

Bad boy john always hits the boat behind the target.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 17, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> You have NO idea......


you Startled me with that avatar!!

Maybe you have been snowbound too long!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What ever the arrow hit.  The neighbors house makes a great back stop.



Dont it though


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What ever the arrow hit.  The neighbors house makes a great back stop for the boy.
> 
> 
> Thomas time
> ...



Thomas time!

I don't know, we saw your shooting at FGP.  And it takes 12 shots to kill a deer.

Not MY boat!  Ans badboy John is not allowed at my house!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> you Startled me with that avatar!!
> 
> Maybe you have been snowbound too long!!



Sorry.

Like I said...you have NO idea!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Dont it though



he do get mad when I use the Dukes of Hazzard arrers though


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> badboy John is not allowed at my house!!


 
Poor John. What did he ever do to you?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 17, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Like I said...you have NO idea!


I think I'm starting to get the idea!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Dont it though


He is never home,  He will thing the carpenter bees came early this year.


OutFishHim said:


> Thomas time!
> 
> I don't know, we saw your shooting at FGP.  And it takes 12 shots to kill a deer.
> 
> Not MY boat!  Ans badboy John is not allowed at my house!



Saw that did you  I got my avg down to two bullets per deer this year.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Poor John. What did he ever do to you?



Do you know badboy John? 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think I'm starting to get the idea!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Do you know badboy John?


 
Well, I know a John, and he's a bad, bad boy, so they say. Every picture I've ever seen of him he is passed out cold somewhere..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I know a John, and he's a bad, bad boy, so they say. Every picture I've ever seen of him he is passed out cold somewhere..



Should have seen him , when I drove him home from the blast 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Should have seen him , when I drove him home from the blast 2 yrs ago.


 
Did he ever remember even being at the blast?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did he ever remember even being at the blast?



The first two hour on the ride there.


Good night ALL.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2011)

nite tripod


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2011)

G'nite GON


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 18, 2011)

morning folks....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 18, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks....



mornin jm......can I get a cup of coffee from you


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 18, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> mornin jm......can I get a cup of coffee from you



ready when you are


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2011)

morning driveby!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning driveby!



BAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hi bye


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 18, 2011)

Good morning!!!!!  Kids are back in school!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 18, 2011)

Morning all.  Just a drive-by here.

Aaahhhhh, the continuing saga of the most prolific drivelers on the planet.  Even my favorite television show, "HOT IN CLEVELAND" with my Hawt sweetie, Betty White, doesn't have a prayer against this drivelers thread which is sometimes "Hawt", sometimes informative, sometimes unbelievable, sometimes I wish that I hadn't read that, and sometimes one of the very best reads on the web.

Ya'll Keep Up The Good Work And Stay Out Of Trouble The Best That You Can.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

Can somebody translate what he said?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can somebody translate what he said?



I think he called us "hawt:


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 18, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> I think he called us "hawt:



No he called you Hawt



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can somebody translate what he said?



Sure I can,he said



Keep it up,he's bored and has nothing to do,so he is reading this from post 1


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> I think he called us "hawt:


 
Why would he call a bunch of fat ugly guys and short chubby girls hawt?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 18, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> No he called you Hawt



Morning Mike!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why would he call a bunch of fat ugly guys and short chubby girls hawt?



Don't forget bald and grumpy....and I'm not short!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 18, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning Mike!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget bald and grumpy....and I'm not short!



Will you quit pointing that thing at me!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why would he call a bunch of fat ugly guys and short chubby girls hawt?



The guys maybe,but the WOW's is HAWT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




OutFishHim said:


> Morning Mike!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget bald and grumpy....and I'm not short!



So I am a fat grumpy guy.....yup that fits


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Will you quit pointing that thing at me!






No comment for fear of being banned


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2011)

coffee please.

and jm, don't point it at me either.  

Is is hawt in here this morning?


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 18, 2011)

Mornin Folks


Not real sure what day it is today. Can I get a little help from someone


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok , I drove around the block and changed to .40 cal ammunition for another drive-by........

All of the women that I have met here are Hawt for sure.  In fact,

they are hotter than a $3 pistol
                        or
they are hotter than a boiled owl
                         or
they are hotter than a ceiling fan in hades

Either choice makes them awesome HAWT.

I sure do love this place   


PS:  I have not found the right description for the guys of Woodies yet.  I am not sure if Websters has such a definition yet.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Ok , I drove around the block and changed to .40 cal ammunition for another drive-by........
> 
> All of the women that I have met here are Hawt for sure.  In fact,
> 
> ...



When picking the word for the Woodie guys remember you fit the description.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 18, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning Mike!
> 
> Good Morning Heather.  I love that big barrel handgun of yours.  You just point and shoot it anytime that you wish, my dear.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Morning all.  Just a drive-by here.
> 
> Aaahhhhh, the continuing saga of the most prolific drivelers on the planet.  Even my favorite television show, "HOT IN CLEVELAND" with my Hawt sweetie, Betty White, doesn't have a prayer against this drivelers thread which is sometimes "Hawt", sometimes informative, sometimes unbelievable, sometimes I wish that I hadn't read that, and sometimes one of the very best reads on the web.
> 
> Ya'll Keep Up The Good Work And Stay Out Of Trouble The Best That You Can.








What the . . . BETTY WHITE???






Okay, okay, I'd go a round, or two of Nekkid Twista with her, figure I could win if I broke her hip . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When picking the word for the Woodie guys remember you fit the description.



You are close to the truth for sure.

But, if I described myself in detail, I know that I would get banned in a skinny minute and I sure don't want to leave the flock anytime soon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 18, 2011)

Quack, as seasoned as you and I might be, I think that Betty White could probably teach both of us a lesson or two.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What the . . . BETTY WHITE???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww, who don't love Betty White?! She's top notch! Just watch The Proposal


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2011)

It appear that I missed the mornin drivel 

Morjin


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


> It appear that I missed the mornin drivel
> 
> Morjin



Mornin Hankus


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2011)

Morning all , one day closer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (3 members and 3 guests)
gobbleinwoods

okay what gives?   who's hiding this morning?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Morning all.  Just a drive-by here.
> 
> Aaahhhhh, the continuing saga of the most prolific drivelers on the planet.  Even my favorite television show, "HOT IN CLEVELAND" with my Hawt sweetie, Betty White, doesn't have a prayer against this drivelers thread which is sometimes "Hawt", sometimes informative, sometimes unbelievable, sometimes I wish that I hadn't read that, and sometimes one of the very best reads on the web.
> 
> Ya'll Keep Up The Good Work And Stay Out Of Trouble The Best That You Can.


Well looky here!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can somebody translate what he said?


incoming........... 



OutFishHim said:


> I think he called us "hawt:


Mornin Sista, quiet around the house, huh? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why would he call a bunch of fat ugly guys and short chubby girls hawt?


 HEY, my legs go allll the way to the ground, your grumpiness!!



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> Not real sure what day it is today. Can I get a little help from someone


Uuuuhhh, for me, it's Monday, once removed, so for you, I'm guessing Tuesday???



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Ok , I drove around the block and changed to .40 cal ammunition for another drive-by........
> 
> All of the women that I have met here are Hawt for sure.  In fact,
> 
> ...


I LOVE Hot in Cleveland!!  I knew there was something good about you! 



SnowHunter said:


> Awww, who don't love Betty White?! She's top notch! Just watch The Proposal


I like her in the Snickers commercials too!!



Hankus said:


> It appear that I missed the mornin drivel
> 
> Morjin


 You're not getting sick again are you?!?!



mudracing101 said:


> Morning all , one day closer.


 Yeah it is................ only a 4 day work week!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (3 members and 3 guests)
> gobbleinwoods
> 
> okay what gives?   who's hiding this morning?


oooopppssss............. need more coffee, gobbler??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, as seasoned as you and I might be, I think that Betty White could probably teach both of us a lesson or two.






Okay I'm game, BRANG on BETTY!!




Later gang, I gotta crash.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning all , one day closer.


Mornin Mud!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (3 members and 3 guests)
> gobbleinwoods
> 
> okay what gives?   who's hiding this morning?


When am I not in hiding? 


Keebs said:


> Well looky here!!
> 
> 
> incoming...........
> ...



Mornin Sista 

Alright got things to do.. yall be good!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 18, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> PS:  I have not found the right description for the guys of Woodies yet.  I am not sure if Websters has such a definition yet.



Idgits! 


Mornin' Yall.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You're not getting sick again are you?!?!



No, but I did work late and stay up drinkin last night/this mornin so that may be why I was late for roll call


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> and I'm not short!


 
Elevation challenged then?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> oooopppssss............. need more coffee, gobbler??



 Silly question.  There is always a need for more coffee.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Silly question.  There is always a need for more coffee.



definitely this mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


> definitely this mornin


 I'm gonna ask my wife if she can just put an IV in for me and hook me up to a caffeine drip..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm gonna ask my wife if she can just put an IV in for me and hook me up to a caffeine drip..



If ya go that route just remember to pull the plug before initiating the buzz sequence


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


> No, but I did work late and stay up drinkin last night/this mornin so that may be why I was late for roll call


 As long as you're not relapsing on the crud stuff!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Silly question.  There is always a need for more coffee.


 Brought some French Vanilla to fix here at the office.......... think I'll go put it on now.............. bbl............ 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm gonna ask my wife if she can just put an IV in for me and hook me up to a caffeine drip..


 You know if you do that she's gonna double if not triple the honey do list, right?!?!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 18, 2011)

Coffee is working to well this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You know if you do that she's gonna double if not triple the honey do list, right?!?!


 
So, it never gets caught up anyway, that just means there'll be more stuff not done on the list when I die...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So, it never gets caught up anyway, that just means there'll be more stuff not done on the list when I die...



That it leave it for friends do when when your gone.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Coffee is working to well this morning.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> So, it never gets caught up anyway, that just means there'll be more stuff not done on the list when I die...


 one way to look at it...........



threeleggedpigmy said:


> That it leave it for friends do when when your gone.


 or the next "Mr."........................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mud!
> mornig
> When am I not in hiding?
> 
> ...


morning


jsullivan03 said:


> Idgits!
> morning
> 
> Mornin' Yall.





Hankus said:


> No, but I did work late and stay up drinkin last night/this mornin so that may be why I was late for roll call


morning


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Elevation challenged then?


morning


Keebs said:


> Well looky here!!
> 
> 
> incoming...........
> ...



would ya quit rubbing the 4 day thingy jiggy in my face, oh and morning


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> morning
> morning
> morning
> would ya quit rubbing the 4 day thingy jiggy in my face, oh and morning


 But it's soooo much FUN!!!! one almost 1/2 down & 3 to go............ 
Mornin' Mud!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

Drip, drip, drip.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Drip, drip, drip.



Your drooling again.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Drip, drip, drip.


never mind, Tripod's is way better!!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Your drooling again.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 18, 2011)

Aight! Ya'll get up an get them flippers floping! It's a fine day to be at the table of plenty.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Aight! Ya'll get up an get them flippers floping! It's a fine day to be at the table of plenty.


Hiya HT!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Your drooling again.


 
I keep looking at Balrogs avatar over in the PF..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I keep looking at Balrogs avatar over in the PF..



Drool on my friend.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I keep looking at Balrogs avatar over in the PF..



 I agree , thanks for the heads up


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I keep looking at Balrogs avatar over in the PF..


 
And I thought cuz you are a wedda geek n all, that the drippin' was thaw off your doghouse


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> And I thought cuz you are a wedda geek n all, that the drippin' was thaw off your doghouse


 
That too...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That too...


Very versatile fella, our MC!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Very versatile fella, our MC!!


 
Well, I did lay some tile in the kitchen in our old house, but I don't think it was versa..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2011)

Red lobster for lunch , blackened fish, baked potato, salad , bisquits, mmmmmmmm yum! Now time for a hiding spot so i can get my nap on


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I did lay some tile in the kitchen in our old house, but I don't think it was versa..


 smarty britches..............
I want whatever kind Tag had put in at their house........... she said it was the color of "dirt"!



mudracing101 said:


> Red lobster for lunch , blackened fish, baked potato, salad , bisquits, mmmmmmmm yum! Now time for a hiding spot so i can get my nap on


 Now who's not being nice!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>


rough morning at the office, darlin'?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> rough morning at the office, darlin'?



No, dear. Just got home from work and grocery shopping and was just perusing the forum.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No, dear. Just got home from work and grocery shopping and was just perusing the forum.


Oh, ok, just ckecking..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Red lobster for lunch , blackened fish, baked potato, salad , bisquits, mmmmmmmm yum! Now time for a hiding spot so i can get my nap on


 
I made some blackened New York Strip Steaks for dinner the other night.

Don't ask...


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 18, 2011)

afternoon driveler nation!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I made some blackened New York Strip Steaks for dinner the other night.
> 
> Don't ask...


 I gotta................... who was cooking? 



jmfauver said:


> afternoon driveler nation!!!!


 Howdy!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Great. Just great.......
I went grocery shopping AND so did my daughter. We got doubles of everything now.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Great. Just great.......
> I went grocery shopping AND so did my daughter. We got doubles of everything now.


 
I can always assist with the extra edibles


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Great. Just great.......
> I went grocery shopping AND so did my daughter. We got doubles of everything now.



 what's wrong wiff doubles??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> I can always assist with the extra edibles



Got a LOT of milk that needs drankin' between now and Jan. 28th!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Got a LOT of milk that needs drankin' between now and Jan. 28th!


When Mama used to go to the base, she'd freeze the milk........... love some good cold frosty/icey mile with graham crackers!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Gorton's fish sticks and pickled okra. It taste better than it sounds....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I made some blackened New York Strip Steaks for dinner the other night.
> 
> Don't ask...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Great. Just great.......
> I went grocery shopping AND so did my daughter. We got doubles of everything now.



Bring it here.  I need to go to the grocery store and it's raining.   I *knew* I should have gone this morning!

If my weatherman wasn't so busy thinking about formal-wear, maybe he could have told me that it was going to rain..


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 18, 2011)

keebs said:


> I gotta................... Who was cooking? :d
> 
> 
> Howdy!



hiya


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Bring it here. I need to go to the grocery store and it's raining.  I *knew* I should have gone this morning!
> 
> If my weatherman wasn't so busy thinking about formal-wear, maybe he could have told me that it was going to rain..


 He is busy somewhere else now days..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Bring it here.  I need to go to the grocery store and it's raining.   I *knew* I should have gone this morning!
> 
> If my weatherman wasn't so busy thinking about formal-wear, maybe he could have told me that it was going to rain..



I don't picture you as a Gortons fish sticks, pickled okra, and milk kinda gal, but i'm loading up the truck!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't picture you as a Gortons fish sticks, pickled okra, and milk kinda gal, but i'm loading up the truck!


 
You might wanna save some of that milk for early next week. 
You got bread also,,,,,,,,right?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You might wanna save some of that milk for early next week.
> You got bread also,,,,,,,,right?



This talk just makes me tingly all over.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This talk just makes me tingly all over.


 then what does talk of nekkidd twista with the likes of Quack do to you?!?!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> then what does talk of nekkidd twista with the likes of Quack do to you?!?!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> then what does talk of nekkidd twista with the likes of Quack do to you?!?!



Can't say that mental image is good.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can't say that mental image is good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can't say that mental image is good.


 
enough to make you drive a sky jack to the store for some beer huh?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> enough to make you drive a sky jack to the store for some beer huh?



Enough to make me elevate that sky jack and be alone.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> enough to make you drive a sky jack to the store for some beer huh?


On his lunch hour!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Enough to make me elevate that sky jack and be alone.


Purty extreme.............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Enough to make me elevate that sky jack and be alone.


 I'm goin up, I'm goin down, I'm goin up, I'm goin down........I KNOW MY RIGHTS!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm goin up, I'm goin down, I'm goin up, I'm goin down........I KNOW MY RIGHTS!!!



And my boss said it was okay.  Just go asked him.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm goin up, I'm goin down, I'm goin up, I'm goin down........I KNOW MY RIGHTS!!!


I PAY YOUR SALARY!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can't say that mental image is good.



awww, come on! He's hawt in tights and all oiled up!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You might wanna save some of that milk for early next week.
> You got bread also,,,,,,,,right?



two loaves of bread, a debit card, credit card, check book, gas card, and 84 pounds of loose change. I'm good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2011)

Last night 'til Saturday!!



Hello all!!


----------



## slip (Jan 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> awww, come on! He's hawt in tights and all oiled up!








im just gunna go finish playing a video game and act like i was never here....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He is busy somewhere else now days..



No comment............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> No comment............


 
Dork..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dork..



Wait a sec...... Can a female be a dork?


----------



## Buck (Jan 18, 2011)

In the ol' days around here we woulda been all over this one.  You folks asleep in here, or what?  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=597875


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Wait a sec...... Can a female be a dork?


 
 I suppose if they can point a gun at you they can..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I suppose if they can point a gun at you they can..



Dorkette?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

Buck said:


> In the ol' days around here we woulda been all over this one. You folks asleep in here, or what?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=597875


 
That's a goodun'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Dorkette?


 
I thought that was that dude named Tony that played football..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought that was that dude named Tony that played football..



Uh, uh, wait a sec.......football?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Buck said:


> In the ol' days around here we woulda been all over this one.  You folks asleep in here, or what?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=597875


That's voodoo math! 
Besides, you know we suck at numbers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That's voodoo math!
> Besides, you know we suck at numbers.


 Al Gore could have gotten that one right...


----------



## Buck (Jan 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That's voodoo math!
> Besides, you know we suck at numbers.



I forgot, you AL folks can't even count the correct number of NC's either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

Buck said:


> I forgot, you AL folks can't even count the correct number of NC's either.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Buck said:


> I forgot, you AL folks can't even count the correct number of NC's either.



Pretty easy for a Dawg fan to remember though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Don't be too hard on him. There has been so many Bama NC's it is easy to lose count.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Quackles!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Quackles!!



Pookles!!


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Quackles!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookles!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought that was that dude named Tony that played football..



Well, at Albany High he was pretty good! Nice enuff fella, too!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

slip said:


> im just gunna go finish playing a video game and act like i was never here....


Smart move, Moppett........... 



rhbama3 said:


> Quackles!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookles!!


Aaaaawww you boys are sooooo CUTE!!



chuckb7718 said:


> Well, at Albany High he was pretty good! Nice enuff fella, too!


Hey Chuck!!  Wait, did you go to Albany High?!?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Smart move, Moppett...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don't know about Albany, but am willing to bet Chuckiepoo was "high" most of school . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


 Pass me a bag.


----------



## Buck (Jan 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pass me a bag.



Quack has the goods...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2011)

Buck said:


> Quack has the goods...


 
Down fido,,down..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't know about Albany, but am willing to bet Chuckiepoo was "high" most of school . . .


 and the problem would be?????????????


threeleggedpigmy said:


>


whut???????



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Down fido,,down..


I thought that was............. oh never mind, wrong board............. fifiout...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2011)

Buck said:


> Quack has the goods...










Keebs said:


> and the problem would be?????????????
> 
> whut???????
> 
> ...





He wouldn't share??


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Chuck!!  Wait, did you go to Albany High?!?!



Yes....Why?



Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't know about Albany, but am willing to bet Chuckiepoo was "high" most of school . . .



They called it "HIGH" school for a reason....'Einstein'!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pass me a bag.



Quarter or half?

You 2 seem to be very familiar with the parlance!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> and the problem would be?????????????



Don't I know I luv me some Keebs!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He wouldn't share??


He'd share wiff me!



chuckb7718 said:


> Yes....Why?


'cause I lived one house away from it until 'bout '71, that's why, used to play "PI" at the football field until the security guards chased us out, rode bikes & roller skated allll over the parking lots, that's why!!  Go Indians!! (right?)  Orange & green???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Don't I know I luv me some Weed !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Don't I know I luv me some Keebs!!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


>


Yeah, to both........... right, Chuckie?!?!?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He'd share wiff me!
> 
> Sho nuff would!
> 
> 'cause I lived one house away from it until 'bout '71, that's why, used to play "PI" at the football field until the security guards chased us out, rode bikes & roller skated allll over the parking lots, that's why!!  Go Indians!! (right?)  Orange & green???



That was the colors!!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


>



Quackers is jealous!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, to both........... right, Chuckie?!?!?



YES MAAM!!!!!!!~

Eat yer heart out Quackie!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> YES MAAM!!!!!!!~
> 
> Eat yer heart out Quackie!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 18, 2011)

Better keep the Wows happy Gentlemen,  If I get a bad report. My fingers on the red button.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Jealousy is such an ugly emotion!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Better keep the Wows happy Gentlemen,  If I get a bad report. My fingers on the red button.



Go ahead, push it, I dare ya . . .





chuckb7718 said:


> Jealousy is such an ugly emotion!




Ain't that the tooth !!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go ahead, push it, I dare ya . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They did not pay the power bill on my red button.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> That was the colors!!!!
> Quackers is jealous!







chuckb7718 said:


> YES MAAM!!!!!!!~
> 
> Eat yer heart out Quackie!!!






Hooked On Quack said:


>


 




threeleggedpigmy said:


> Better keep the Wows happy Gentlemen,  If I get a bad report. My fingers on the red button.


ya'll killing me tonight!!



chuckb7718 said:


> Jealousy is such an ugly emotion!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They did not pay the power bill on my red button.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They did not pay the power bill on my red button.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Nite Keebs


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just stoppin' by before bed. Just finished assembling 15 trout and shad crankbaits. 30 sets of split rings and treble hooks about has my eyes crossed!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just stoppin' by before bed. Just finished assembling 15 trout and shad crankbaits. 30 sets of split rings and treble hooks about has my eyes crossed!



Stoppin by is duly noted!

Nighttime here too!
Rain is pouring down here!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Stoppin by is duly noted!
> 
> Nighttime here too!
> Rain is pouring down here!



Yep, got a gully washer going on. I am ready for the rain to be gone!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2011)

You need to come up here and play in the mud for a living, truck hasn't been out of 4 wheel drive for 3 weeks.


----------



## Otis (Jan 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to come up here and play in the mud for a living, truck hasn't been out of 4 wheel drive for 3 weeks.


 


Truck??? Man get that Jeep out there and see what it can do.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2011)

Otis said:


> Truck??? Man get that Jeep out there and see what it can do.





Company truck !!



I'm not getting my Jeep dirty . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just stoppin' by before bed. Just finished assembling 15 trout and shad crankbaits. 30 sets of split rings and treble hooks about has my eyes crossed!


Driveby here as well!!.........Went to Augusta this evening for the HRC club meeting!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to come up here and play in the mud for a living, truck hasn't been out of 4 wheel drive for 3 weeks.


Mashed the horn a few times as we went by!!..........Looked like Mrs. Quack was just getting in!!

Going to meet with the new owners of our company in the morning!!...........Hope this will be a good thing!!

Good Night folks!!


----------



## Otis (Jan 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Company truck !!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting my Jeep dirty . . .


 


I should have took when Mrs Quack told me to.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to come up here and play in the mud for a living, truck hasn't been out of 4 wheel drive for 3 weeks.


When I was a Process Assistant. I got to play with 4WD A good bit!!....That area out behind the Pack-rat turned into a sloppy mess after a good rain!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm not getting my Jeep dirty . . .


Wuss!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> When I was a Process Assistant. I got to play with 4WD A good bit!!....That area out behind the Pack-rat turned into a sloppy mess after a good rain!!
> 
> Wuss!!





Make ya a deal, we play in it, YOU wash it!!


----------



## Otis (Jan 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Make ya a deal, we play in it, YOU wash it!!


 


I know a pond not to far from you we could drive it through like a car wash.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2011)

Otis said:


> I know a pond not to far from you we could drive it through like a car wash.





How we gonna get the gaytor out of the Jeep ??


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2011)

It is hump day already.   Get your coffee and get to climbing.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 19, 2011)

morning Gobble......Coffee is done already went to sweat tea


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't think coffee is gonna be enough  today.....

Good Morning!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 19, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> I don't think coffee is gonna be enough  today.....
> 
> Good Morning!!!



Have some anyway,at least it will waste a few minutes


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> When I was a Process Assistant. I got to play with 4WD A good bit!!....That area out behind the Pack-rat turned into a sloppy mess after a good rain!!


 
Something about kaolin and red clay make a great lube for a road. We used to hunt down in Twiggs county off of Mill Pond Rd. One of the shortcuts just south of Gordon took us down a long steep dirtroad right by a pit. If it had even thought about starting to rain 4 wheel drive wasn't worth much going down that hill, you just stayed off the gas, steered like a mad man and hoped you were facing forward when you got to the bottom.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 19, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Have some anyway,at least it will waste a few minutes



I am I am.. almost done with the pot...and still having trouble holding my head up...Jason didn't want to sleep yesterday or last night..Once i get the kiddies on the bus i'm going back to bed for a few...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Make ya a deal, we play in it, YOU wash it!!



Thats what i tell hubby and kids about my jeep...They always say never mind and take the truck..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2011)

morning jm, hl74, and MC  

on the second pot of java here and hl74 may be right in it might not be enough.  I woke at 2 and didn't go back to sleep.  Going to be a long day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm, hl74, and MC
> 
> on the second pot of java here and hl74 may be right in it might not be enough. I woke at 2 and didn't go back to sleep. Going to be a long day.


 
We're gonna have a gobblinwoods bobblehead by the end of the day..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're gonna have a gobblinwoods bobblehead by the end of the day..



by the end of the day.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok, who needs to be hung by their toes and caned this morning???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok, who needs to be hung by their toes and caned this morning???


 
Depends, who's doin the caning, and what will they be wearing?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Depends, who's doin the caning, and what will they be wearing?



a tall russian woman with red stilettos and about 6 square inches of black leather.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> a tall russian woman with red stilettos and about 6 square inches of black leather.


 
Count me in, the coffee isn't working for me this morning either. Maybe that will be just the kick start I need.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Count me in, the coffee isn't working for me this morning either. Maybe that will be just the kick start I need.



Ok, give me a minute while i go unchain her down in the basement.


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 19, 2011)

Morning err body, how you is ?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2011)

Today is a good day for.......






.......I havent the slightest 

Mornin yall


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Today is a good day TO.......



Get Banded!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Get Banded!



possibly, but at least edited


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Morning err body, how you is ?


 
Was doin good til this woman started naggin me about how much I was spending trying to fix up my jeep. Any suggestions?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Since yall are talking jeeps, the front driveshaft come out of mine last night at 4800 in 4th gear . It was ugly Well some of it come out. Broke front yoke , driveshaft in acouple peices, crushed oil filter, big dent in new oil pan, huge dent in new side exit hedders, cut trans line to master cylinder into, wrapped rest of shaft around driver side frame along with other stuff to much to type. I can fix it all and replace with some new stuff, just didnt want to put more money in it yet. Had a nother project. I think ill go mope around for a little while and by the way GOOD MORNING to yall.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Since yall are talking jeeps, the front driveshaft come out of mine last night at 4800 in 4th gear . It was ugly Well some of it come out. Broke front yoke , driveshaft in acouple peices, crushed oil filter, big dent in new oil pan, huge dent in new side exit hedders, cut trans line to master cylinder into, wrapped rest of shaft around driver side frame along with other stuff to much to type. I can fix it all and replace with some new stuff, just didnt want to put more money in it yet. Had a nother project. I think ill go mope around for a little while and by the way GOOD MORNING to yall.



least ya did a fair job of breakin it. Too bad it werent a chevy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Something about kaolin and red clay make a great lube for a road. We used to hunt down in Twiggs county off of Mill Pond Rd. One of the shortcuts just south of Gordon took us down a long steep dirtroad right by a pit. If it had even thought about starting to rain 4 wheel drive wasn't worth much going down that hill, you just stayed off the gas, steered like a mad man and hoped you were facing forward when you got to the bottom.




Try doing it for a living, ain't nuttin to it . . . rookie!!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was doin good til this woman started naggin me about how much I was spending trying to fix up my jeep. Any suggestions?




Loved that response, I'm guessing the guy that told her "off" was about Bobby's size ??




mudracing101 said:


> Since yall are talking jeeps, the front driveshaft come out of mine last night at 4800 in 4th gear . It was ugly Well some of it come out. Broke front yoke , driveshaft in acouple peices, crushed oil filter, big dent in new oil pan, huge dent in new side exit hedders, cut trans line to master cylinder into, wrapped rest of shaft around driver side frame along with other stuff to much to type. I can fix it all and replace with some new stuff, just didnt want to put more money in it yet. Had a nother project. I think ill go mope around for a little while and by the way GOOD MORNING to yall.





You wanna see a sho nuff Jeep, come see mine, I'll save you some money, as long as you don't have a whiny girlfriend/wife!  ' Cause the good Laawd knows I've got enough money in mine!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wanna see a sho nuff Jeep, come see mine, I'll save you some money, as long as you don't have a whiny girlfriend/wife!  ' Cause the good Laawd knows I've got enough money in mine!!



Aint that always the way with toys


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, looky here, it's already hump day!!
Mornin' ya'll!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well, looky here, it's already hump day!!
> Mornin' ya'll!!


 
Mornin Keebs. 
I'm just sittin here waitin on that russian chick to get here and give me my hump day caning....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> least ya did a fair job of breakin it. Too bad it werent a chevy



You are close, all chevy drive train except axles they are still jeep. New gears though




Hooked On Quack said:


> Try doing it for a living, ain't nuttin to it . . . rookie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Id like to see the jeep, and my wife is ok cause this project was actually her jeep and i kind of made it our jeep I dont know about yours but i also have a lot of money in mine, too much . More than i could ever get out of it .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Id like to see the jeep, .


 He calls it La Paqueno Bomba Verde


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Keebs.
> I'm just sittin here waitin on that russian chick to get here and give me my hump day caning....


I just really don't have a comment on that..........other than I wish I was there to help her..............


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2011)

<<<< poptart


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He calls it La Paqueno Bomba Verde
> 
> View attachment 581095



Looks good , Ill have to get a pic of mine and post it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He calls it La Paqueno Bomba Verde
> 
> View attachment 581095



MY jeep is all black except for the seats and dash and nicknamed the black pearl


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> MY jeep is all black except for the seats and dash and nicknamed the black pearl





Looking forward to seeing her!!  Mine is a '82, last year of the CJ5's, completely restored, including a crate built 304, way too many extras to list on here, send me a PM!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looking forward to seeing her!!  Mine is a '82, last year of the CJ5's, completely restored, including a crate built 304, way too many extras to list on here, send me a PM!!



All my pics of the jeep are at my house on another computer, Ill get some and post em. Mine is a 89 yj, I know square headlights, but way to much to list, thats why the driveshaft putting a dent in some of the stuff hurt my feelings so bad. oh well war wound i guess, ill have her fixed up better than ever in no time . All motor , trans parts and case are new, or fresh rebuilt to better than stock. New seats, bikini top, aluminum radiator, 350 chevy , nv3500 5 speed , 241 chevy case, 4.56 gears , locker, 35" boggers . A pile of fun just to ride a dirt road.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looking forward to seeing her!!  Mine is a '82, last year of the CJ5's, completely restored, including a crate built 304, way too many extras to list on here, send me a PM!!



I like the color of yours , my friend had a , well still does just dont drive, a cj5 the same exact color on 44's, his is under a long on going rebuild of some kind of crazy axles


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 19, 2011)

I have the fever for


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I have the fever for



Pringles 


I hate computers ( especially when it's mine that is broke)


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I have the fever for



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fyV2cPLuFuA?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fyV2cPLuFuA?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



jmfauver said:


> Pringles
> 
> 
> I hate computers ( especially when it's mine that is broke)


 I sowwy................. Hey wait, YOU'RE the one that FIXES them!!!  what gives???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fyV2cPLuFuA?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fyV2cPLuFuA?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> I sowwy................. Hey wait, YOU'RE the one that FIXES them!!!  what gives???



You know so well,



Sorry to hear about your puter Mike.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's your sign..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2011)

Salbra Hummus with habenero salsa...........mmmmm..........mmm.....mmmm..mmm...hack, cough, cough, hack..........dang this stuff is hot!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Salbra Hummus with habenero salsa...........mmmmm..........mmm.....mmmm..mmm...hack, cough, cough, hack..........dang this stuff is hot!!!!



Clear the sinus.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fyV2cPLuFuA?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fyV2cPLuFuA?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> I sowwy................. Hey wait, YOU'RE the one that FIXES them!!!  what gives???





threeleggedpigmy said:


> You know so well,
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your puter Mike.



Stupid power supply died last night,guess I can't complain it is 10yrs old....I just hate the thought of buying a new one( guess I'll get the wife a new laptop and keep her XP laptop for me)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Clear the sinus.


 
From the sound of the rumbling it's going to clear a lot of things before it's done...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 19, 2011)

Afternoon drive by!     Keep it real folks.   Peace out!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon drive by!     Keep it real folks.   Peace out!


You're telling _this crew_ to keep it real???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Salbra Hummus with habenero salsa...........mmmmm..........mmm.....mmmm..mmm...hack, cough, cough, hack..........dang this stuff is hot!!!!



This coming from the one crying about my _mildly spiced_ low country boil being to hot.  Ya mamby pamby!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 19, 2011)

BKA said:


> well; thanks for sharing.....it's really swell.......



In his immortal words,


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> In his immortal words,


But his best words will always be..........................










_*Sweet Baby Jesus*_!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 19, 2011)

BKA said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus



Is this the one?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 19, 2011)

speaking of SBJ... I saw JR the other day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2011)

High!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> speaking of SBJ... I saw JR the other day.





Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!



Why is it, that Quack shows up when you typed JR?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!



Hayyyyyyyy.  Jess wants to know when she can come down to da luv shack?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2011)

Carters 3 piece dinner fried chicken, mashed taters and gravy, cole slaw, and a roll. Decided to have a light lunch today. 
Bout to go to hobby lobby and get the rest of the stuff i want for my fly/jig tying desk.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hayyyyyyyy.  Jess wants to know when she can come down to da luv shack?





I'm off til Saturday . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm off til Saturday . . .


 
You're always a little off,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,just sayin.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 19, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Stupid power supply died last night,guess I can't complain it is 10yrs old....I just hate the thought of buying a new one( guess I'll get the wife a new laptop and keep her XP laptop for me)



I fixed I fixed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I fixed I fixed


 
Found that wall socket and plugged it in huh?


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Found that wall socket and plugged it in huh?



Found out what happens when you put a bad memory dimm into a machine


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're always a little off,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,just sayin.





Kettle . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Is this the one?


I dunno, can't see from here............ 



BBQBOSS said:


> speaking of SBJ... I saw JR the other day.


yeah?



rhbama3 said:


> Carters 3 piece dinner fried chicken, mashed taters and gravy, cole slaw, and a roll. Decided to have a light lunch today.
> Bout to go to hobby lobby and get the rest of the stuff i want for my fly/jig tying desk.


Shoulda got gizzards............ 



jmfauver said:


> I fixed I fixed


 YGB!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Found that wall socket and plugged it in huh?















 GGRRRRRR I hate being a secretary sometimes!! I hate word programs that won't do like they are SUPPOOSSSED to!!










 Ok, my rant is over, thank you all for your time & for the laughs & smiles, I needed that................ buh-bye


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, can't see from here............
> 
> 
> yeah?
> ...



Bye Sugums


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2011)

aaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!! 
I'm gonna kill Bubbette! My bedroom is now..........













BABY BLUE!!! 
Oh, the humanity!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Found out what happens when you put a bad memory dimm into a machine


 
My memory is always dim.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Kettle . . .


 
Yeah, but I work at it. You're a natural..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> aaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!
> I'm gonna kill Bubbette! My bedroom is now..........
> 
> 
> ...









Miguel Cervantes said:


> My memory is always dim.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I work at it. You're a natural..





Er uhm, thanks??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Man , i went all the way to Macon , ate lunch and come back and it still aint 5


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> aaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!
> I'm gonna kill Bubbette! My bedroom is now..........
> BABY BLUE!!!
> Oh, the humanity!


The easier to imagine the ocean sounds ~~duh~~ 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bye Sugums


I back, still haven't cracked the code that this thing is hiding from me, but dagnabit, I'll figure it out one way or another!



mudracing101 said:


> Man , i went all the way to Macon , ate lunch and come back and it still aint 5


Man, I want YOUR lunch hour!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm, thanks??


oh shuddup, duck slayah. 
I'm thinking i oughta paint my man cave Crimson.


mudracing101 said:


> Man , i went all the way to Macon , ate lunch and come back and it still aint 5


 Shoulda stopped at Bass Pro while you wuz in Macon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> The easier to imagine the ocean sounds ~~duh~~
> 
> 
> I back, still haven't cracked the code that this thing is hiding from me, but dagnabit, I'll figure it out one way or another!
> ...





I want his JOB!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I want his JOB!!


 why?  all he does is wait on 5:00!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> oh shuddup, duck slayah.
> I'm thinking i oughta paint my man cave Crimson.
> Shoulda stopped at Bass Pro while you wuz in Macon.



I was one exit from Bass pro and decided not to go, save some money



Keebs said:


> why?  all he does is wait on 5:00!



Play pretty now.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I was one exit from Bass pro and decided not to go, save some money
> 
> 
> 
> Play pretty now.


Why? cause you've had to work 3 days already and I've only worked 2?!?!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 19, 2011)

Let's see if we can't finish this one off before 5 o'clock peeps!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Let's see if we can't finish this one off before 5 o'clock peeps!


You got the next one ready then, bigboy?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

16...........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

15...........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

14.............

sheesh, I gotta do it by myself?!?!?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Why? cause you've had to work 3 days already and I've only worked 2?!?!



I guess since i went to Macon that cut me down to 2 1/2. It was for work but it was just riding time


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 14.............
> 
> sheesh, I gotta do it by myself?!?!?



yes. 

















:gone:


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Let's see if we can't finish this one off before 5 o'clock peeps!



Well where did he go It was a trick


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I guess since i went to Macon that cut me down to 2 1/2. It was for work but it was just riding time


Hey anytime not in the "office" time ain't bad!



rhbama3 said:


> yes.
> 
> :gone:


 listen here babyboyblue, I've done it before & I'll dooo's it again! 



mudracing101 said:


> Well where did he go It was a trick


 ya never know with Boneboy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2011)

9 bottles of beer on the wall, 9 bottles of beer


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> 9 bottles of beer on the wall, 9 bottles of beer


take one down, pass it around, 8 more bottles of beer on the wall..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> take one down, pass it around, 8 more bottles of beer on the wall..........



8 more bottles of beer on the wall 8 more bottles of beer


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 19, 2011)

those last 7 bottles were (burp) tasty!


----------

